# Official Raw Discussion Thread 1/31



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Viper was coiled to relieve The Miz of the WWE Championship at Royal Rumble, but thanks to a little outside help, the bewildered and battered Awesome One was able to leave Beantown with the coveted title still in his possession.

Discuss.​


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I cannot wait, very excited for Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We NEED an appearance from the Royal Rumble winner, but you.....you already know that.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple h return PLEASE. For the love of god it's been 9 months!(dont worry guys he wont be in the title scene, unlikely).


----------



## gaychild (Aug 16, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> We NEED an appearance from the Royal Rumble winner, but you.....you already know that.


I could care less about the Rumble winner,we NEED an appearance from either Booker T or Diesel


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

i want to know what Cena meant when he was talking to Cole after he was thrown out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

gaychild said:


> I could care less about the Rumble winner,we NEED an appearance from either Booker T or Diesel


Booker T isn't needed. Nash wouldn't be bad, he could do us a big favour and Jackknife Otunga off the titantron.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

StraightEdged said:


> i want to know what Cena meant when he was talking to Cole after he was thrown out.


What did he even say to Cole? I was in a sports bar watching the PPV and couldn't hear what he said.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw this week.

Alberto Del Rio open up the show.

John Cena and Randy Orton vs The Miz and CM Punk.

Eve vs Layla.

Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov(c) vs Michael McGillicutty and Husky Harris for the WWE Tag Team Championship.

Daniel Bryan with Gail Kim vs William Regal.

Brie Bella and Nikki Bella cost Daniel Bryan the match.

John Morrison vs Ted DiBiase.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Booker T isn't needed. Nash wouldn't be bad, he could do us a big favour and *Jackknife Otunga off the titantron.*


How dare you.:side:


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

thegreatone15 said:


> What did he even say to Cole? I was in a sports bar watching the PPV and couldn't hear what he said.


Something along the lines of
"Im done"
"You're done"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> How dare you.:side:


You're right, I should learn to mind my words. I was totally out of line insinuating that Otunga has the coordination to take a Jackknife. That fool would slip and fall before Nash lifted him up the whole way.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> my Prediction for raw this week.
> 
> Alberto Del Rio open up the show.
> 
> ...


Nah, Raw tonight is going to be all about Elimination Chamber qualifying matches.

Nonetheless, I'm fucking pumped. Raw always really picks up on the RTWM and it all starts tonight.


----------



## gaychild (Aug 16, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Nah, Raw tonight is going to be all about Elimination Chamber qualifying matches.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'm fucking pumped. Raw always really picks up on the RTWM and it all starts tonight.


No need qualifying matches,just put Nash and Booker T in the Elimination Chamber and it'd be an instant draw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You're right.


Damn right....:side:


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Booker T or GTFO.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Booker T appearance...pretty please?
Other than that, should be a good show. I expect the Rumble winner to appear (its not like he doesn't already frequent Raw).


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Booker T isn't needed. Nash wouldn't be bad, he could do us a big favour and Jackknife Otunga off the titantron.


Otunga would still kick out at 2


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Time to play the game.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Please no Del Rio... would enjoy a Booker T appearance though.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Triple H to make his return


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I want John Morrison to remain relevant.

That's all I care about.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope they explain what the fuck they intend on doing with Morrison. Especially after a surprisingly short performance in the Rumble. Maybe they can put him in a program with someone, as opposed to the one-off random match that happens for no reason every week.

Interested in seeing how they are going to switch the rivalries of Punk/Cena and Miz/Orton into Miz/Cena and Punk/Orton. Likely suggestion is a tag match of some sort, although I hope it is actually explained. Why would Punk want to go after Orton when he was so clearly not done with Cena? etc.

Also looking forward to the promo where Del Rio comes out and brags about his win, then he is followed by Miz and Edge and will ultimately end up attacking Edge.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

ADR celebration followed by the inevitable match-up between him and Santino.

Cena whining and complaining about his RR elimination.

Chet Lemon, Black Snow and Michael Cole on commentary, please!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

For those wondering what Morrison's immediate future entails, I would not be surprised if he's in the Raw EC match in three weeks. He won't be winning, but that's probably where he's going. Then MITB at Wrestlemania, in all likelihood, where he'll be considered the probable frontrunner.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I hope they explain why the hell they put the divas title on Eve Torres.

Surely I can't be alone in thinking the 4th diva was gonna be Awesome Kong.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

I want to see Booker T and Goldust on the same screen again.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I want to see a Daniel Bryan vs. Ted DiBiase rematch on Raw and hopefully they will give the match a good amount of time again.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Booker T and Goldust vs. Nexus for number 1 condtendership to the tag titles. I mean seeing as Book was beat down by Nexus, it only makes sense for him to seak revenge, and why not do so with his old buddy.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> For those wondering what Morrison's immediate future entails, I would not be surprised if he's in the Raw EC match in three weeks. He won't be winning, but that's probably where he's going. Then MITB at Wrestlemania, in all likelihood, where he'll be considered the probable frontrunner.


I very much hope that's what happens. If his push drops of the face of the earth, I'll be...not happy to say the least. It's what I'm most interested in seeing on RAW, after PPVs or after he loses in some way, you can never tell if they intend to keep pushing him or not. After they wasted his royal rumble run, I'm kind of worried they might waste his push. 

Tonight should be about Eliminatino Chamber qualifiers I think, there's only three weeks until the PPV so they need to get it together. I would go for Miz/Morrison/Cena/Orton/Punk/Sheamus...have I left anyone out?

I expect to see Del Rio on the show too. Anyone think he might challengge for the WWE title at all? Just wondering since Edge/Del Rio isn't too appealing to me.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Punk's reason for attacking Orton better be that Orton and Legacy cost Punk his first world title at Unforgiven '08.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That would be pretty cool, although I'm not sure we are supposed to remember that...

Considering Punk is now in a stable of his own, him costig Orton the title and that reasoning would make perfect sense. I would be a role reversal of sorts.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Lastier said:


> *ADR celebration followed by the inevitable match-up between him and Santino.*
> 
> Cena whining and complaining about his RR elimination.
> 
> Chet Lemon, Black Snow and Michael Cole on commentary, please!


DEL RIO! DEL RIO! He's the man who won the 2011 Royal Rumble but *YOU ALREADY *know that


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I hope they explain why the hell they put the divas title on Eve Torres.
> 
> Surely I can't be alone in thinking the 4th diva was gonna be Awesome Kong.


Your not 

I was ready to mark the fuck out when Cole announced the change in match but alas they killed my mark'ness with Eve (the most pointless diva to put the title on at the moment)

Damn I hope HHH returns tonight seen as though he wasn't my predicted 40th entrant last night, maybes during a Sheamus match, it's got to happen soon, writers can't keep relying on Punk/Miz/Cena to keep running the show upto Wrestlemania


----------



## GooseDaShiznit (Jan 29, 2010)

Would like to see Booker and Trips appearences, Santino vs Del Rio and Cole get punked by Cena.


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

They wasted a really good win last night at the rumble. I honestly think Cena knows that Cole is the secret GM and hes gonna expose him tonight on raw. Or I hope the GM will re rule the favor in cena and make cena and Alberto go at it in a over the top rope battle royal.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

> - WWE has announced that Royal Rumble winner Alberto Del Rio will announce which title he's going to challenge for at WrestleMania 27 on RAW tonight.
> 
> Del Rio has the option of deciding to face WWE Champion The Miz from RAW or World Heavyweight Champion Edge from SmackDown.


From nodq.com

If he's actually chosing tonight, I guess he's definatly choosing Edge.


----------



## phenom_123 (May 15, 2006)

Triple H to return tonight?


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> From nodq.com
> 
> If he's actually chosing tonight, I guess he's definatly choosing Edge.


I thought he was supposed to choose after the EC.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> - WWE has announced that Royal Rumble winner Alberto Del Rio will announce which title he's going to challenge for at WrestleMania 27 on RAW tonight.
> 
> Del Rio has the option of deciding to face WWE Champion The Miz from RAW or World Heavyweight Champion Edge from SmackDown.
> From nodq.com
> ...


Interesting...I would have had Del Rio hold out for a few weeks on which championship he will go after to build some more suspense around it. But yeah, one would have to assume he will be going after Edge.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thrillerr said:


> I thought he was supposed to choose after the EC.


...Apparently not lol. Would be nice to see a two month build to a Mania title match if he does in fact choose tonight.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Something I completely forgot about from last night. When Cena got eliminated he said something like "I'm done" or "It's done".

Probably nothing but interesting to see if it was just a spur of the moment thing or actually a part of something.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Time to play the game.


I seriously fucking hope so. 

I'm looking forward to Raw but I'm not nearly as excited as I thought I would be. The Rumble didn't exactly blow me away. I guess we have Cena/Miz and Nexus/Orton to look forward to. Maybe Nash or Booker will make an appearance.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

If ADR choses Edge tonight, how does it then work with the SmackDown Elimination Chamber?? How has it worked before.

Seems pretty dumb to have a World Title match at EC if the title match for Mania is booked, and would be even more stupid if they put ADR in the Elimination Chamber aswell. 
I wouldnt mind a tag match instead, Edge & Christian ( If he would be good to go ) Vs. Del Rio & Ziggler would be acceptable for the PPV.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

I for one am pretty psyched for RAW. The RTWM will hopefully truly begin with feuds taking shape. The class act that is ADR in action, possibility of Booker/Diesel appearances, and the shifting of the main event feuds have me looking forward to seeing this RAW.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> If ADR choses Edge tonight, how does it then work with the SmackDown Elimination Chamber?? How has it worked before.
> 
> Seems pretty dumb to have a World Title match at EC if the title match for Mania is booked, and would be even more stupid if they put ADR in the Elimination Chamber aswell.
> I wouldnt mind a tag match instead, Edge & Christian ( If he would be good to go ) Vs. Del Rio & Ziggler would be acceptable for the PPV.


That's a good question. Maybe we'll only get 1 Chamber match this year. Or maybe the SD 1 will be for the title anyway and ADR will just face whoever wins. I think its a bit premature for him to choose so quickly. The Raw fans haven't exactly warmed to him or given him any kind of reaction during his random appearances these last few weeks.


----------



## Matt Striker (May 2, 2007)

- Hopefully Triple H returns. 

- The ADR Royal Rumble winner presentation with chosing Edge as Mania opponent.

- What did Cena mean, when he said to Cole after the Miz screwing: I'm done / It's done.

- Booker T & Diesel appearance would be very nice. I like these "Old School" moments.

- Awesome Kong destroys Eve and taking the Divas title in her possession.

I'm excited for raw tonight. I'm pretty sure they will put on a grat show.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

The celebration of the Essence of Excellence ... Alberto Del Rio!


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Ever since the start of the Elimination Chamber match being used regulary at No Way Out/Elimination Chamber, both matches have been for the titles. If the continue the tradition, I don't see Del Rio announcing his opponent tonight. Possibly see his announcement cut short by the Miz or Edge or both.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I bet Del Rio wont pick and just tease the fans.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Del Rio wont be picking anything tonight, he'll give a promo and start a filler feud till elimination chamber. After then, he'll pick a title to go for.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I see Del Rio about to pick and Christian coming out and kicking his ass.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

If Del Rio does indeed choose tonight, I hope we get an appearance from Edge


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> my Prediction for raw this week.
> 
> Alberto Del Rio open up the show.
> 
> ...


Wouln't it be Eve vs McCool seeing as it was McCool who lost out on the title unfairly?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

--With only three weeks between shows, they're going to have to build the Elimination Chamber matches tonight and tomorrow, perhaps with matches to determine who goes in.

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/19279/

my Prediction for raw tonight.

John Cena vs Alex Riley in a Elimination Chamber qualifying match.

CM Punk vs R-Truth in a Elimination Chamber qualifying match.

John Morrison vs Ted DiBiase in a Elimination Chamber qualifying match.

Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan in a Elimination Chamber qualifying match.

Randy Orton vs David Otunga in a Elimination Chamber qualifying match.

Eve should wrestle Layla on superstar this week.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mizaki said:


> Wouln't it be Eve vs McCool seeing as it was McCool who lost out on the title unfairly?



if wwe doing Elimination Chamber qualifying match then I do not see the diva wrestle on raw tonight.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Or they could just announced the competitors for the match. 

Triple H won't return tonight. The Elimination Chamber will be Miz, Cena, Morrison, Sheamus, Punk & Orton. If Triple H does return I can see HHH/Sheamus at the PPV with Mason Ryan in Sheamus' spot.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> if wwe doing Elimination Chamber qualifying match then I do not see the diva wrestle on raw tonight.


Well I think we should at least hear something from Eve, or Laycool. It would be damn shame to not see McCool feud with Eve prior to EC.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

How about they just get rid off the Divas title? That would do us all a favor.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I see Del Rio about to pick and Christian coming out and kicking his ass.


If that happened I think it would get less of a reaction than Cena/Orton last night.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I fully expect Triple H to return tonight.

But I say that every week.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> If that happened I think it would get less of a reaction than Cena/Orton last night.


Are we sure that's possible? 

These guys will qualify for the Elimination Chamber tonight I think: John Cena, Randy Orton, John Morrison, CM Punk and Sheamus. As someone else said, if Trips comes back I see Trips/Sheamus at EC rather than at Mania possible, or just both. Could be a good RAW with Del Rio and his announcement, Elimination Chamber stuff etc.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kong will debut tonight.

And I wouldnt be surprised if HHH returns..


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*World Wrestling Entertainment has announced that Alberto Del Rio will officially announce which champion he will be challenging at Wrestlemania 27 on tonight's Raw.

The company will also kick off the road to their Elimination Chamber PPV.

PWInsider.com will have dark match and Superstars spoilers from the Providence, Rhode Island taping later this evening.*

PWInsider


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> Are we sure that's possible?
> 
> These guys will qualify for the Elimination Chamber tonight I think: John Cena, Randy Orton, John Morrison, CM Punk and Sheamus. As someone else said, if Trips comes back I see Trips/Sheamus at EC rather than at Mania possible, or just both. Could be a good RAW with Del Rio and his announcement, Elimination Chamber stuff etc.


It was pretty darn bad lol. I'm still quite shocked at how bad it was. 

Maybe they could do Seamus/HHH at EC instead of having them in the chamber. I think it will work out best because Trips can win his return match but then Seamus can win the blowoff at Mania if that's what they decide to do therefore both get put over and nobody looks bad.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> It was pretty darn bad lol. I'm still quite shocked at how bad it was.
> 
> Maybe they could do Seamus/HHH at EC instead of having them in the chamber. I think it will work out best because Trips can win his return match but then Seamus can win the blowoff at Mania if that's what they decide to do therefore both get put over and nobody looks bad.


I think the announcers going silent made it sound worst too lol

Yeh that's true. If Trips returned just for Mania, it would be obvious he would just go ahead and win, thus possibly making Sheamus less relevant than he is now. They could at least get one victory each if they had a match at both PPVs.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Its about time Trips returns tonight, although I'm not going to expect it as i'll probably be dissapointed when it doesn't happen.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

perucho1990 said:


> Kong will debut tonight.


They gave the title to Eve, somone who hasnt done anything in the past few months. She is getting squashed, literally, by Awesome Kong tonight


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Liniert said:


> They gave the title to Eve, somone who hasnt done anything in the past few months. She is getting squashed, literally, by Awesome Kong tonight


Obviously.

Natalia is one of their top female performers. They obviously needed someone else to job.


----------



## MatRykiel25 (Dec 2, 2007)

Really looking forward to tonight's Raw.Trips' return has been pushed back so far since the end of October but I think Hunter needs to make his return tonight.It is so obvious on who Alberto Del Rio will be picking to face at Mania.Can't wait to see who will be in the Raw Elimination Chamber match.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*Please and Thank you.*

Sheamus, Cena, Miz, Orton, Punk and Morrison for EC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alicks said:


> If Del Rio does indeed choose tonight, I hope we get an appearance from Edge


He's not gonna choose until he knows who the champions are after the EC, lest he makes a decision and regrets it.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

There will probably be Elimination Chamber qualifiers tonight

Orton, Cena, Sheamus, Morrison, Punk and Henry

HHH won't return until Mania night or after... Matches are already set


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

I've got tickets to tonight in Providence. I loved last night's Royal Rumble show, so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I hope Del Rio chooses to move to Raw.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Then SD would be awful!!

It might be double branded soon :no:


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Does anyone actually know what Cena said to Cole? I was thinking along the lines of "It's done" or something similar but I might have been hearing things.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to Raw tonight. 



♠Chip♠;9292154 said:


> Does anyone actually know what Cena said to Cole? I was thinking along the lines of "It's done" or something similar but I might have been hearing things.


I thought he said, "It's not over".


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> I'm really looking forward to Raw tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he said, "It's not over".


That sounds more likely than what I thought he said.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome Kong is at RAW tonight...per NUMEROUS dirt sheets.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Del Rio to talk.
Miz to talk.
Punk to talk.
Cole to read an email.

GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I can see Cena coming out and cutting a promo on "The Suck"


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

But only if Miz uses the still of Cena girl.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I expect Del Rio to say that he'll announce which champion he's facing after the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

So much material for the Miz. Starts about 28 seconds in.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Ricardo Rodrigez probably got it up the ass hard last night


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

CAN YOU DIG IT, SUCKA???


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

♠Chip♠;9292154 said:


> Does anyone actually know what Cena said to Cole? I was thinking along the lines of "It's done" or something similar but I might have been hearing things.


He said "he's done" as in Alex Riley's carreer is over for fucking up for the 389th time in the past 6 months. :no:


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

In the world title matches they kept talking about who's going to wrestlemania, so who knows what's happening at EC.

When Miz won the title, they were saying he's going to wrestlemania


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

"Rhode Island I'm comin for you, n***a"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Interesting raw coming up

WWE Vintage coming up first though


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

So did Booker T and Diesel sign contracts or was their appearances in the Rumble a one night only type of thing like RVD for example have had in the past?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Id hope they both signed contracts


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Defiantly looking forward to tonight. Hopefully we'll get answers to some of the questions that we have.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope they stick around for Mania because as of right now, the potential card looks a little shit.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

A friend who hates pro wrestling is crashing at my apartment tonight because of a snow storm. I am planning to watch anyway. Should be interesting.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I hope they stick around for Mania because as of right now, the potential card looks a little shit.


Always good to see someone else from Warrington on the forum


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope Booker T and Nash are both on RAW tonight. 

We know Del Rio will be on RAW, and we know that the Miz will interrupt his promo. Del Rio obviously won't be picking which champion he's facing at Wrestlemania 27 until after the Elimination Chamber. The Miz, Orton, Cena, Punk, Sheamus, and Morrison will more than likely be the competitors for RAW's Elimination Chamber match. 

Doubtful HHH will return tonight, but I hope he does. I don't think he'll return until the Elimination Chamber, somehow causing Sheamus to be eliminated, or the RAW after.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Can someone explain to me how Orton ended up in the rumble please?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Show should open with either CM Punk or Del Rio. Get ready for Cena...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'm pumped. More Del Rio is always good. Oh and all that other stuff is pretty cool I guess.


----------



## ashepardo (Feb 1, 2011)

They wont do this but an idea for tonight's RAW. Sheamus cuts a promo that he should have won the rumble and there will now be no competion for him at the Royal Rumble. Diesel comes out to a huge pop and offers to face Sheamus, before Sheamus can respond Big Show comes out and addresses Diesel regarding the stare down and they have unfinised business. All men start staring and pushing before HHH music comes on and HHH enters the ring where they all brawl for a few minutes building to a fatal 4 way at Mania between all indivuals. Sounds like a good match to me as Big Show v Diesel I think would be quite poor but adding the Game and Sheamus to the mix makes it interesting, and thoughts!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

don't know weather or not to watch it tonight or not


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

SpazzWagon said:


> Can someone explain to me how Orton ended up in the rumble please?


Dolph Ziggler was in aswell, wasnt explained why either of them ended up in the rumble


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Jordo said:


> don't know weather *or not* to watch it tonight *or not*


Looks like you're leading towards not watching it. 


I doubt HHH returns tonight. If he was ready to go, why not last night late in the Rumble, then let ADR go over him?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Don.Corleone said:


> Looks like you're leading towards not watching it.
> 
> 
> I doubt HHH returns tonight. If he was ready to go, why not last night late in the Rumble, then let ADR go over him?


Yeah am to drunk lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jordo said:


> don't know weather or not to watch it tonight or not


You have to, im sure theres going to be plenty of Otunga pics


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Don.Corleone said:


> Looks like you're leading towards not watching it.
> 
> 
> I doubt HHH returns tonight. If he was ready to go, why not last night late in the Rumble, then let ADR go over him?


Maybe he didn't want to make it too obvious he would come back?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Jordo said:


> don't know weather or not to watch it tonight or not


Think about the consequences if you don't watch RAW tonight.

Otunga could beat Miz for the WWE Championship then cut an hour long promo about his victory and you'll miss it!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

SpazzWagon said:


> Can someone explain to me how Orton ended up in the rumble please?


Sometimes they just double up. I remember Edge being in the rumble once even though he'd already wrestled earlier in the night. It was in 2005, he'd wrestled HBK in the first match then entered the rumble at number 7.


----------



## ashepardo (Feb 1, 2011)

Hopefully not but think RAW will be poor tonight, the tag match that every one knows about does not interest me in the slightest and do not think we will get a Diesel or Booker appearance, though think they will be around for a while, just hope Booker has ditched the accent he was using towards the end of his TNA appearances.  Get Daniel Bryan in a proper match and away from the promoting the Diva scene is destroying his credibility. When will he get a title shot by the way has beaten Dolph Ziggler, Miz, Morrison, and also I think Jack Swagger, all of which have held or had World Titles or shots at World Titles in WWE, correct me if I am wrong but is the Miz the only of the mentioned to have beaten Bryan, and if this is the case, Bryan would still have a better win/loss record v the Miz so does a title shot not make sense!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Dream Scenario for me:

Del Rio chooses the WWE Championship to challenge for at WM. Daniel Bryan then wins the WWE Championship at Elimination chamber.

Del Rio vs Bryan main eventing Wrestlemania!

Of course that won't happen.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

♠Chip♠;9292586 said:


> Think about the consequences if you don't watch RAW tonight.
> 
> Otunga could beat Miz for the WWE Championship then cut an hour long promo about his victory and you'll miss it!


On the other hand it could be a del rio day and nobody wants that


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I think I'm gonna find a Sky Sports stream. I've always wondered what British commercials are like?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Jordo said:


> On the other hand it could be a del rio day and nobody wants that


Oh no, I definitely don't want that


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

StraightEdged said:


> I think I'm gonna find a Sky Sports stream. I've always wondered what British commercials are like?


Lots of adverts for fish and chips, tea and crumpets. Bowler hats and umbrellas as well of course.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

StraightEdged said:


> I think I'm gonna find a Sky Sports stream. I've always wondered what British commercials are like?


Hopefully you see the 'MoreThan Freeman' one and not the 'Go Compare' one.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

StraightEdged said:


> I think I'm gonna find a Sky Sports stream. I've always wondered what British commercials are like?







...You don't want to do that.


Edit: The+King_of_Kings Great minds think alike apparently


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE Vintage, am I on the right channel?

There seems to be like 20 sky sports channels.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

StraightEdged said:


> WWE Vintage, am I on the right channel?


That's the one


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Hopefully you see the 'MoreThan Freeman' one and not the 'Go Compare' one.


Nothing beats compare the meerkat


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

NICE, gonna enjoy some Raw with my boys across the pond.
Cheers!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

StraightEdged said:


> NICE, gonna enjoy some Raw with my boys across the pond.
> Cheers!


Remember to tell us when you see the so called "Fat wank with a moustache"

You'll know what I mean when you see him


----------



## ashepardo (Feb 1, 2011)

Or the dead guy who use to be on the Fast Show with his shit unfunny adverts


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

SHAMROCK SHAMROCK SHAMROCK
Holy shit I miss Jim Ross


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wwe vintage


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Edge Vs Miz again?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

If only Raw was like this again


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Nation of Domination >>> New Nexus


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Every WWE show should have the crowd from last night.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Chelsea/Liverpool, I might watch that.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

"THE WORLD IS WATCHING!"

Does anybody else sit there reciting that package as it goes along?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

If it looks like shit matches am having a early night for a change


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

^ yes i do


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hurry up NCIS and get off my screen...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> "THE WORLD IS WATCHING!"
> 
> Does anybody else sit there reciting that package as it goes along?


Yes but i say fuck you at the end just like the iron shiek like on the botchmania videos


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> "THE WORLD IS WATCHING!"
> 
> Does anybody else sit there reciting that package as it goes along?


Haha YES!


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

Punk < Me sleeping


----------



## ashepardo (Feb 1, 2011)

Santino and Vladimir need to drop the titles tonight if they are to rebuild the tag team divison for wrestlemania, how about Sheamus and McIntyre for a team as The Celtic Connection, was something not mentioned last night on commentary at Royal Rumble


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Edge vs Miz again confirmed for tonight...

I hope it's better than the other one, but it's pretty obvious that it's gonna end with Dolph or Cena or both interfering...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Entourage isn't new. WTF?

WOOO HERE WE GO!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

killacamt said:


> hurry up NCIS and get off my screen...


Well except for Abby..I could watch her eat toast


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

StraightEdged said:


> SHAMROCK SHAMROCK SHAMROCK
> Holy shit I miss Jim Ross


Calm down dear, it's only wwe vintage collection.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

LETS GO!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Not sutable for children lol its a pg show 

Here we go


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

Iiiitttssss... Time!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Present!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Was Triple H always int he video package?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Show time Bitches.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Edge/Miz? Meh

WOOOOOO DEL RIO


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

again?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Here comes the main man.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Del Rioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oh fuck albrto to open where is otunga


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Marking right now for Ricardo.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

he has a sore voice from his screaming last night XD


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Hope the rematch is better than their first one.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Edge/Miz fails to capture my imagination


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Los Boricuas beatdown please.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodríguez that GOD.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

not this nonsense again


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punk is one of the Mariachis


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

omg ADR is doing it big lawd


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright ADR. Momentum for RAW.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

EL MARIACHI! I love it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

del rio is still awesome......mariachi band to play his theme


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

coming to the ring..Alberto..Del...*click*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice merc


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Lol at the Mexican stereotype.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Decent heat


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I like how the Mariachis are doing his music


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Raw is alberto


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ricky Martin!


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Orton Purse Killer? Lol I dont get it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Whatever "it" is, Alberto Del Rio has it.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Edge/Miz fails to capture my imagination


Del Rio's possible involvement captures mine however.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

That's HEAT


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

LMFAO at "Alberto Pendejo" how'd they let that in :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Edge coming out 100%


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

:lmao. Greatest entrance ever.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

39 men and 1 midget more like.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Alberto Pendejo! I love it.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

HAHA! I just went back and watched the supposed Riley botch. That shit was funny!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ricardo Rodriguez's announcing after Del Rio won saved the Rumble for me last night. That and the Santino serve.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Just fuck off to Smackdown already.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> Del Rio's possible involvement captures mine however.


likewise


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

let the party BEGIN


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

gosh damn I am loving this guy more and more every week...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Edge miz main event fuck am going bed early


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Alberto Pendejo is so not PG


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

butbutbutbut I tought Alberto Del Rio was not over ...

Nice detail of the mariachi.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

HE TOLD YOU!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

He told you!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ziggler shoulda had Del Rio's gimmick.

"Hi, I'm Dolph Ziggler, but you already knew that"


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ricardo lol.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

More Cow Bells eh Cole? *dies*


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

HE TOL YU!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> 39 men and 1 midget more like.


38 men, 1 midget, and the chick from Wendys


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This guy on the mic.
..How do people find him good?

Looking forward to RAW though. Hoping for a lot of storylines being furthered.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It looks like a somebody's throwing a Quincenera!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Biber got trolled


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

oh dear god, did Justin Bieber just get a pop?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Beiber gets a pop from the young girls lol


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Bieber dig. :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

JUSTIN BIEBER DISS.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Decent heat


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

i like adr more now that he had a digg at justin beiber XD


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the shot at Justin Bieber


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It looks like a somebody's throwing a Quincenera!


I doubt it, I don't see any pregnant girls.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''The weeeeener'' :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Que interference


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Here we go.....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

fuck that justin bieber music.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

did miz seriously just interrupt del rio......oh fuck no


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

MIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz and ADR. I like.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz getting some cheers...unless I'm hearing wrong


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the crowd is happy to see miz. lol. that is awesome!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL the Miz just got a Face pop


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Was that a production botch?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Miz and ADR on my screen? Yes, please


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ohh, Alex Riley looking dashing this evening.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

cole has a hard on noo


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

It's Botch-Riley


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Face pop for Miz

Del Rio and Miz in the same ring..this IS GREATNESS!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Woot! Alex Riley is looking mighty fine!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

he's going after the Sara belt..who got the quietest pop..Miz or ADR..it's pretty close


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

ADR is awesome btw did you guys see that sign that fan was holding over his head LMAO


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

he want to win mizs theme music?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Miz is outclassed by Del Rio in every imaginable way!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Miz has the same suit on


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He got a pop because he eliminated Cena me thinks.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at cole standing up


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

lol!!!!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Triumph? What triumph Cole? Punk kicked Orton in the face with his knee. Fuck I can't stand Cole.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Alberto drives rentals.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Del Rio to interfere in Miz/Edge match to let us know who he's going to go after.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Effin LOL, Miz dissin'.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

rental cars hahaha


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz is on fire tonight lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Que On this day I see clearly everything has come to life


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao !!!!!!!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW....that was a good one by riley.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Damn, this is hard. I like both of these guys.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rentals? How Dare u Edge?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

4% of the live audience gets that reference.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR vs Cena would be a great feud.

:lmao @ MIZ making shit up.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

DEL RIO/MIZ/RILEY?
RAW OF THE YEAR


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow they're ripping into Del Rio right now.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I almost wish Miz and Del Rio would face off... The Miz is afraid of Del Rio...and 2nd rate JBL meets Tito Santana knock off...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow..Miz doing a scripted promo..


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

And Riley is a second rate Miz knockoff.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am thoroughly enjoying this segment


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Second rate JBL!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Del Rio should wait until after Elimination Chamber because the champion might change then.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Del Rio to interfere in Miz/Edge match to let us know who he's going to go after.


:agree:


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

christian got a mention O_O


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Del Rio face turn?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God Dammit, I'm so sick of the ADR and JBL comparison!

ADR is much better than that fat, man-titty having douchebag!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Lumberjack Edge.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Timing is way off tonight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Second rate JBL meets Tito Santana LOL.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Christian mention! 

Edge looking fucking stylish.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

EDGEEEEE!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

NyQuil said:


> Alberto drives rentals.


No shit


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Is Miz over? Crowd was playing sing-a-long


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

the guy running the intro themes is really off que tonight


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

shades!


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

big pop for edge


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

REALLY!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes! Edge! About time! Please let this segment pick up now! And what a pop to!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bob Lincoln said:


> REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY


O'rly ?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> God Dammit, I'm so sick of the ADR and JBL comparison!
> 
> ADR is much better than that fat, man-titty having douchebag!


JBL is a wrestling god!!! ADR is a generic rich foreigner heel.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This just keeps getting better


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a feeling the mariachis are getting speared.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

kick some ass edge!

Spear! Spear! Spear!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Forget the rematch of Miz vs. Edge.. Bring out Christian and lets see a tag team match of E&C vs. Del Rio/Miz.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Another Christian mention:side:stop fucking with me WWE.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

yes people miz is over


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

What a pop for edge


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL!!


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

who else loved A-ri calling him a JBL Tito Santana Knock Off


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Christian.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Gif of Edge winking NOW! :lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Second rate JBL mixed with Tito Santana.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lmao at Edge imitating Del Rio! Epic!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL Edge!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Edge doing the wink


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Dammit, shoulda picked Miz


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh fuck. My prediction was wrong, lolz.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kabong!!!


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

JEff Jarrett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

peach of a guitar shot


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Edge vs Del Rio vs Christian at Mania - Book it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jeff Jarrett envies Del Rio.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

irishboy109 said:


> JBL is a wrestling god!!! ADR is a generic rich foreigner heel.


Del Rio's ring work is far superior to JBL imo.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

EL KABONG!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ARMBAR!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jeff Jarrett!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol now hes a 2nd rate jeff jarrett knockoff


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Jeff Jarrett!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, he went Jeff Jarrett on 'em!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

no christian ?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow he pulled that out of Jeff Jarrets book


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Fuck I missed the first 15 minutes


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Miz probably just gave out a big sigh of releif.

Honky Tonk Man?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This *has* to be triple threat at mania it has to be. book it Vince!! please!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JBL meets Tito Santana meets Jeff Jarrett lol.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Gif of guitar smash plz.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol. Moves in a suit just don't look right.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Why did the ref just say come on man he tapped out


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so edge is gonna win EC?


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I loved the wicked smile before he delivered that shot. Del rio rocks


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Lets make the challenger tap out the champion one night later!

Retardation.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Why would they open the show with this? Why not build it up a bit through commentary first?

Nexus to take back the tag belts.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

black ref came a little too late


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that was a nice opening segment.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Good start to RAW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Loved the El Kabong spot.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Wow, so they're setting up one WM main event before Elimination Chamber? Niiiiiice!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tag team wrestling is dead.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

new nexus new champs cummin up


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh fuck new tag teams champs


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Del Rio's ring work is far superior to JBL imo.


And it didn't take 8 years for people to start caring about Alberto, either!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> black ref came a little too late


He was lucky Riley already left.


----------



## Demyx (Apr 11, 2007)

ADR vs Edge promos will be entertaining.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr. Rager said:


> Lets make the challenger tap out the champion one night later!
> 
> Retardation.


It wasn't during an official match so it doesn't count


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL at every one who said del rio and Miz werent over


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Mr. Rager said:


> Lets make the challenger tap out the champion one night later!
> 
> Retardation.


Yeah, that totally gave the match away.  Promo segment + cheap guitar shot =/= Wrestlemania main event.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

.. Did I mention how much I fucking love Alberto Del Rio? I'm happy they went along W/ Edge vs. Alberto Del Rio I think the promos/storyline & match will be great. That acoustic guitar shot was nuts, hope he wins the World Heavyweight Championship


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hajduk1911 said:


> black ref came a little too late


Waited for A-Ri to leave.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Mommas House 2: Attack of the Fat Bitches.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Jedward are in an advert now? fpalm


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

MTV = SHIT.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Miz will be the next big WWE babyface. He´s just too good on the mic. The fans will turn him.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Yeah, that totally gave the match away.  Promo segment + cheap guitar shot =/= Wrestlemania main event.


What's the problem? They got it started right away. They needed to make Del Rio look strong. Granted, I could have booked it better, but it certainly wasn't bad...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Bets on if Husky can fit the title around his waist?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Yeah, that totally gave the match away.  Promo segment + cheap guitar shot =/= Wrestlemania main event.


If only they had like 2 months left to build it up......


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

edge will more like not wrestle on raw tonight and new nexus should win the tag team champion.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> Fuck I missed the first 15 minutes


ADR...IWC went half mast
Miz came out IWC had a raging hard on
Edge came out and got hit with a guitar


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

Kamaria said:


> What's the problem? They got it started right away. They needed to make Del Rio look strong. Granted, I could have booked it better, but it certainly wasn't bad...


It wasn't bad...time to see whats next


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Whats the name of that Super Bowl theme song?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Decent set of commercials. I prefer them over the Canadian ones.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> Wow, so they're setting up one WM main event before Elimination Chamber? Niiiiiice!


I forgot about the Elimination Chamber...that IS a little odd to set it up now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

STOP RECAPPING WHAT HAPPENED TWO MINUTES AGO.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Hurray for mediocre opening segment.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Did Del Rio say "Edge the World Heavyweight Champion" or just "The Heavyweight Champion"??


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh for fucks sake


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Eh, aside from me being fond of title matches, I have no interest in the tag title match tonight


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> ADR...IWC went half mast
> Miz came out IWC had a raging hard on
> Edge came out and got hit with a guitar


Lol. Thanks for the recap.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

and he QUOTES.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

When will this crap end? Seriously.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

and I quote


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> If only they had like 2 months left to build it up......


No, no, you're misunderstanding. He was complaining that it was retarded to have Del Rio make Edge tap out. I was just saying that making Edge tap out in a promo after a guitar spot in no way cheapened or ruined the match itself.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Edge w christian in his corner vs Del Rios with christian costing Edge the title but you already know that. Calling it now.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

can they just end this crap already?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I am certain I have heard a raw rumble match before.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

BOOKER AND DIESEL PLEASE!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

PhilThePain said:


> Did Del Rio say "Edge the World Heavyweight Champion" or just "The Heavyweight Champion"??


The Heavyweight Champion


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Bets on if Husky can fit the title around his waist?


If you bet he can, you'll lose.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh shit.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Raw elimination chamber to be for the no. 1 contender spot at Mania then.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I like this idea


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Interesting


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL. Raw Rumble? I think you mean Over the top rope Battle Royal.


SHEAMUS!! FUCK YES.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the elimination chamber match isnt for the title this year?


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Loool at the adult's marking out


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

John CENAAA

*yawn*


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll maybe sound retarded here but does that mean that Alberto Del Rio won't be in the Elimination Chamber then?
I mean (kayfabe wise) why would Del Rio risk injury competing against 5 other guys in a steel structure when he has a 1 on 1 match at WM


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LAWL! Er.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

FUCK OFF JERRY LAWLER
REALLY? REALLY?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Um, there's been a Raw Rumble before you idiot!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

R-Truth? lol


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Are you serious? The championship isn't going to be in Elimination Chamber? How stupid is that.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow. Lawler in the chamber. The fuck?


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

Why does Lawler keep getting booked what the fuck.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Fuck off King


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait, what? What are they even doing? What is this influx of shit they're administering?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jerry Jerry Jerry Jerry!


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

spoke too soon.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RAW RUMBLE WITH JERRY LAWLER!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Someone shoot me.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Sigh....lawler....lol at half ass truth cheer.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh fuck, more Lawler...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

King?! What? Why?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Evilerk said:


> ADR...IWC went half mast
> Miz came out IWC had a raging hard on
> Edge came out and got hit with a guitar


and he winked... HE FUCKING WINKED!

Anyway, lol at people saying Del Rio is over after one night of decent heat (and even then, it wasn't that big). Miz however got a damn good pop when he came out. But we'll see where Del Rio is come WM time when it comes to getting heat. But lol at Del Rio marks jumping the gun.

But that was a sick shot by Del Rio to Edge. Definitely a good way to start this feud.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Jerry Lawler in an elimination chamber?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Good crowd tonight


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

God domit Jerry... For the love of god, stop wrestling!


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Why is Lawler wrestling again?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why do they keep doing this? No one wants to see Lawler.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

lawler. I hate my life.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

"Raw Rumble" sounds like a ******* saying "Royal Rumble".....just sayin.....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

FFS!


sigh....atleast hes over


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, if you want Lawler to get the belt, just put it on him. Jesus Christ.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena
Morrison
Sheamus
Punk
Lawler
R-Truth


Miz faces Orton at Elimination Chamber


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so the chamber match wont be for the championship this year?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Lawler vs Miz at the EC.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jobber exit for jerry


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

F THIS COMPANY

LAWLER AGAIN?

Damn it, goodnight.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

lawler again...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jerry with another huge pop lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tamina is still ugly.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

edge vs del rios does have a lot of potential.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Fuck sake. So we either going to see King or R Truth in the elimination chamber, or facing Miz at the ppv before mania fpalm fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh God, its gonna be king vs miz at elimination chamber


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Think Morrison will win the RAW rumble, Cena will win the EC match for the #1 contender spot.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

So wait a second. Jerry "The King" Lawler is either going to be Number 1 Contender or a Elimination Chamber Contestant?! Oh lord.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Coulda put Booker in there.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

whats the point of the chamber if no title is on the line?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

smh jerry lawler


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I hate these guys.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

THIS IS BULLSHIT!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Zooookeeeperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So, we've got the option of Lawler in a PPV WWE Title match, or Lawler in an Elimination Chamber match. I'd mark for a Lawler title victory, but I don't like either prospect honestly.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

So Elimination Chamber = no.1 contender's match for WM this year?


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

Miz vs Cena at EC for sure.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Champs intro'd first. fpalm

LET THE GENESIS BEGIN!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Think they would put the belt on Lawler ?


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Morrison will win the Raw Rumble then Cena will win at Elimination Chamber. I think its pretty much a given.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Did you all hear the crowd when Cole announced the raw rumble? The reaction for Morrison's name was as loud if not louder than the reaction for Orton


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> No, no, you're misunderstanding. He was complaining that it was retarded to have Del Rio make Edge tap out. I was just saying that making Edge tap out in a promo after a guitar spot in no way cheapened or ruined the match itself.


Ah, my bad then.


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

why so much Lawler hate? chill out


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

santino and kozlov will hold on to the titles, they might not win the match though. i think tmaina will disqualify them because she wants the belts on the usos


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope Jerry Lawler gives up his #1 Contendership to Grandmaster Sexay


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

iamloco724 said:


> whats the point of the chamber if no title is on the line?


Winner faces the champ at Mania?


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

R Truth in the Elimination Chamber!? I would actually prefer King


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kozlov is sooo bad


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

iamloco724 said:


> whats the point of the chamber if no title is on the line?


.... The Miz is going to main-event Mania. fpalm


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Same boring stale people. I would rather watch Nash stand in the ring for two hours talking shit over any of this.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

I really wish they'd just put Santino back to his Russian Alexi whatever gimmick and have him team with Kozlov that way. Maybe then I wouldn't keep flipping to 2 and a half men and help pad their undeserved ratings.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Can we have Santino Marella become serious and get the IC or something? I want Santino to just snap one day and just unload on a big face.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Santino/Kozlov vs. The Genexus


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If anyone has yet to see the trailer for The Chaperone.. be afraid. It looks worse than Knucklehead.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THE CHAPERONE! MARK OUT!


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Orton: Meh

Punk: YES!!!!!

Morrison: Like it

R-Truth: What? What the hell did he do to deserve to be in this match? The guy got eliminated in like forty seconds in the Royal Rumble

Sheamus: Alright that's cool

Jerry Lawler: *WHY!?!??!?!?!*

John Cena: Don't care


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

How horrible is husky


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love that septic tank line :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

uh oh they said army tank with ferarri engine again


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL SEPTIC TANK JAJAJA I REMEMBER THAT./


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Have you guys seen the Chaperone trailer? It's honestly one of the worst messes of a movie i've ever seen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKZfReufnzw


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

D.N.W. R - TRUTH AND OR KING IN ELIMINATION CHAMBER.!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't wait to see Harris/McGillicutty job to the cobra.
Where's that Cornette face?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha! Septic tank. Good line by Lawler.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

"dfklajdThats wkjlwhat I'm talkjinnng bout" -Mcgillicutty.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

iamloco724 said:


> whats the point of the chamber if no title is on the line?


you do realize the 2008 ECs were both number 1 contender matches too, right?


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

People need to calm down about Lawler. He's not winning the title and he's not going into the EC match. He's over as fuck though, so the crowd will pop big when they tease him winning.

HHH back for the EC?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Have a feeling we're gonna get about 20 commercials tonight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Do people realize that R-thruth was in 2010's Elimination Chamber?


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

Miz to attack Lawler and Booker into the rumble?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Haha, Chaperone mention


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

so funny how the commentators have to pretend to be excited at the prospect of the dogshit films/music CDs etcetera that the WWE puts out


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> you do realize the 2008 ECs were both number 1 contender matches too, right?


RAW needed a WM #1 contenders match anyway, might as well have it on PPV.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

God Husky Harris may be good, but he's hard to look at. Can he at least wear something that hides the manboobs?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

If I won the Royal Rumble, I'd be pissed. You're telling me I just beat 39 other competitors in the biggest rumble in the history so I could receive a shot at the title...

... and the next night seven superstars are chosen at random and given the exact same opportunity? And they only have to beat 6?

Gotta love hotshot booking. The WWE... shitting on logic and undermining it's narrative since 2006.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> If anyone has yet to see the trailer for The Chaperone.. be afraid. It looks worse than Knucklehead.


It looks awful


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I see Lawler giving is spot at EC to HHH, which will screw Sheamus and setting up a match at WM.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I wonder if Smackdown! will even have an Elimination Chamber match considering Alberto Del Rio is already the number one contender?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Holy shit w/ the commercials


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> Miz will be the next big WWE babyface. He´s just too good on the mic. The fans will turn him.


At WM, if it's just Cena vs Miz, that crowd is gonna cheer for Miz because he's gonna come off as the underdog.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

if the raw EC is a number 1 cntendor's spot then what will smackdowns be, since i'm assumin edge will avoid it.

makes no sence not to make the EC championship matches.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

WWE shouldn't show this movie trailer. It's embarrassing and will hurt HHH's character.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

rcc said:


> "dfklajdThats wkjlwhat I'm talkjinnng bout" -Mcgillicutty.


That's what I'm talking about.......starting now.............from this moment on......


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nexus wins this match then goes on to feud with corre over the belt


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That reminds me, still haven't started Dead Space 2 yet.


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

The Rumble win is for a Wrestlemania title match if that makes it any better


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Dead Space 2 looks good


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Dead Space 2 looks epic. WTF IS IT? :lmao


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

So Lawler will obviously win the Rumble and at EC Cole will screw him over, setting up the biggest match in the history of Wrestlmania: Cole vs Lawler.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> I wonder if Smackdown! will even have an Elimination Chamber match considering Alberto Del Rio is already the number one contender?


Smackdown! EC will be for the title. Del Rio can take the PPV off, or have some filler match. Christian?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Honestly Del Rio going after the Miz's belt would have been more interesting, wtf is Lawler a contender for the belt? And didn't Cole say Cena's name twice?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

[MDB] said:


> I wonder if Smackdown! will even have an Elimination Chamber match considering Alberto Del Rio is already the number one contender?


Their Chamber will be for the tittle.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I want Peter Orlov to come up from the FCW and tag/feud with Kozlov.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hope Edge wins at WM 27

also i hope cena wins the battle royal tonight cuz we can have miz vs cena at Chamber no at WM 27


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

OK what the fuck was that, you brits are fucked.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

GreenBax said:


> If I won the Royal Rumble, I'd be pissed. You're telling me I just beat 39 other competitors in the biggest rumble in the history so I could receive a shot at the title...
> 
> ... and the next night seven superstars are chosen at random and given the exact same opportunity? And they only have to beat 6?
> 
> Gotta love hotshot booking. The WWE... shitting on logic and undermining it's narrative since 2006.


There's one difference..Del Rio is HEADLINING WM while whoever wins tonight is getting a little second rate shot at the Feb gimmick PPV that won't do any top buys.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope King gets the shit beaten out of him so bad that he can't be at EC. Or Raw for the next 3 weeks.

MAD DOGS ADVERT! Marking.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I was out of the room during the Elimination Chamber/Raw Rumble announcement. Could someone be really cool and explain it?


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> I wonder if Smackdown! will even have an Elimination Chamber match considering Alberto Del Rio is already the number one contender?


Does Smackdown even have enough singles compeitotrs for the Chamber?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Santino sounds like he's doing a shite.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Husky looks legit retarded.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cpt. Charisma said:


> Miz to attack Lawler and Booker into the rumble?



Close. what about Sheamus winning tonights raw rumble and beating The Miz at EC. Then Lawler gets 'injured' and at EC the replacement is *TIME TO PLAY THE GAME MUWHAHAHAHAH!*

Triple H vs Sheamus for WWE Title at Mania. Honestly wouldn't put it past him to have one final title run before putting his feet up and becoming GM or some other sorta crap that he is still on tv but not wrestling.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Husky Harris causes earthquakes.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Rickey said:


> Honestly Del Rio going after the Miz's belt would have been more interesting, wtf is Lawler a contender for the belt? And didn't Cole say Cena's name twice?


He gonna be in RAW Rumble.

The winner faces Miz at Elimination Chamber, while the other 6 wrestlers
face off in the Elimination Chamber match for the WM shot.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I was out of the room during the Elimination Chamber/Raw Rumble announcement. Could someone be really cool and explain it?


There's gonna be a 7 man royal rumble. The guy who wins faces Miz for the title, while the others will be in a number one contender Elimination Chamber match


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

cooooobra


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

BERRIED?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

oh good god....why


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

the cobra won XD


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cobraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I hope King gets the shit beaten out of him so bad that he can't be at EC. Or Raw for the next 3 weeks.
> 
> MAD DOGS ADVERT! Marking.


only 3 weeks?..yeah .. then he can fall of a cliff and get eaten by sharks..:no:


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I like Santino but he needs a better finisher


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

As shitty as the Cobra is, the crowd sure does get hot for it.


----------



## kazukek (Mar 31, 2008)

Really?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Nexus lost to the cobra ?

Jobbers confirmned


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Fear the Cobra, bitches!!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Way to put over Nexus Vince, you fucking idiot


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

rkoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Gay.....


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

RKOon haskey!!~ rko~!~


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, expected a title change there.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

the king should not be in teh chamber.

orton kickin some nexus ass whoooo


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ortons air-shove was brilliant :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lame spot. Harris turns him around and gets RKO'd. Randy is so boring.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hell yes fuck wit Orton if you want too!!!!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Didn't expect that


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Since when has Orton been doin the RKO like that?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Alot of Orton signs tonight


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

The Viper has nothing on the COBRA!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

PUNTTTT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Kofi will attack Lawler before the Elimination Chamber, force himself in the match then win it.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

punt punt punt punt


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Enjoy harris. First the cobra, then the rko, now a sacrifice.


...shutup king


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

StraightEdged said:


> Way to put over Nexus Vince, you fucking idiot


He's doing the right thing, because Nexus sucks with the exception of CM Punk.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

StraightEdged said:


> OK what the fuck was that, you brits are fucked.


What you mean?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh shit...Punt?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> only 3 weeks?..yeah .. then he can fall of a cliff and get eaten by sharks..:no:


I hope the next time he goes on the sun bed, he gets locked in it Final Destination style.


Oh fuck off Orton.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Santino and Koz win who next for them


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Bye, Husky.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

punt haskey punt haksey


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Well now Husky is looking more weak thanks to a job to the Cobra.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Vacation for Harris?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Going for two


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

Orton, sheamus, cena, john morrsion, cm punk and the miz should be the bloody chamber


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

two quick RKO's maybe a punt


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

A wild Randy Orton appears.
Randy Orton uses RKO
It's super effective.

BlahBlahBlah, we've seen this too many times to count.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Durr hurr I can't punt him when he's lying down.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

DO IT!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

PUNKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice herpes sore Randy.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

punt to knock nexus back to 4 to even with corre


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Randy Orton looks fucking sadistic.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I hear voices in my head and it's saying to keep this shit moving!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I thought that was Cole's voice. :lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

is it me, or did Punk sound exactly like Michael Cole then?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

FUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG OTUNGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

The cobra should be his 'people's elbow'...big finisher would be great.


----------



## V-Dogg (Jul 1, 2003)

Why didn't they just have Orton come out and do that during the match? Instead they made Nexus look like shit by jobbing to the cobra.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

whats up with the bags under punks eyes christ


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

I hope Evan Bourne will team with Tatsu when he gets back, I'm tired of Santino and Koslov as champs, these matches are so featherweight


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

punt him!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I thought that was Cole's voice. :lmao


Me too. LOL.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TUNGA!!!!!!


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

does orton maybe have herpes?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

punt him!!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

punt PUNT


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Batista 2.0 looks cold


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

kick him Orton...candy might come out


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ortons got a littlebit of herpes on his lip


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy rocking the cold sore...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Husky may want to move soon...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I actually agree, that should be outlawed.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Whats with the cold sore on ortons face ?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Orton got HERPES!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Just punt him already or say that you will punt Punk.


----------



## kazukek (Mar 31, 2008)

Does it bother anybody else when Cole/King says Orton is hearing voices?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Can you fucking get on with it Orton?


----------



## Khmer Dude (Dec 28, 2010)

For fuck sake, you guys act like little girls complaining about the king. Hes a hall of famer and i wouldnt doubt that he will retire soon. Let him have his spotlight, besides who else would you put in there? 

As for the elimation chamber stipulation i think its a good idea that it be for the number one contendership. Same will go for SD also. but either way itll add more decent quality matches on the ppv because of the title defence.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

just fucking punt him already.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Look at Orton's lips, I think he got the herpes


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Nexus just lost to the fucking cobra.. we're supposed to take them seriously now?


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Cold sores are gonna clear up, put on a happy face


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

hell yeah he got punted!!!


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

lol orton has oral herpes class


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ew, is that a Cold Sore on Randy's lip?

Leave those Ring Rats alone, dude!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ropes> ORTON


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

hahahahaha orton ran hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha this is the legend killer


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

punt to the head!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bye Husky


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Meatball Punt!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Orton herpes?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

damn husky.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wow they destroyed orton's character there


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

Holy smokes look at the size of the herpe on his lip.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

He should be arrested :lmao


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

can husky not hear? he had plenty of time to roll out of the ring. what a dumb fatty.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Why not Mcgulicutty fuck


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Punk vs Orton at Wrestlemania then


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Orton making pigs fly. Nice punt and slithering away.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Wet Floor sign.... Must be because of Orton's baby oil.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Lolll.

-Nexus rushes Orton-
-Mason Ryan runs for the ring-
Mason: Oh, shit...we're going after Orton? Not the ring?
-Mason Ryan quickly turns away from the ring and chases Orton.-


----------



## Demyx (Apr 11, 2007)

PUNT!


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Punt!!!

Took him long enough


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Finally that segment is over.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Seriously, more commericlas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone's going to fat camp.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

kazukek said:


> Does it bother anybody else when Cole/King says Orton is hearing voices?


it makes me wanna listen on mute


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Randy should be arrested!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My guess they are sending Husky away for awhile to improve his...shall we say "fitness".


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Randy Orton, faster than a speeding Tunga!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Nexus just lost to the fucking cobra.. we're supposed to take them seriously now?


I never took Nexus seriously, because they suck. With the exception of C.M. Punk.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Orton is such a boring fucking twonk. I hope somebody punts the fuck out of his head instead.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Why the fuck couldn't it have been McG?! Im a fan of Husky dammit!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

If Orton had herpes then he wouldn't be allow to be out there.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

some of the fans gonna slip because of the oil on orton's body flying off


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

See, this is the kind of feud Orton needs. Where he can be a genuine badass and there's no title involved.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Fuck Randy Johnson. He couldn't cut it in New York.


----------



## ashepardo (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone think that Booker T, Diesel or Triple H will be in the elimanation chamber cause it will not be Jerry Lawler, seems a good way of entering someone for a title shot without explanation


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Since when does stone cold run away.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Swag said:


> wow they destroyed orton's character there


Not really. It makes Nexus look credible plus adds to Orton's tweener role. He still has his heel tendicies remember?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Why couldn't punk just leap over and keep following him? He was right there!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Since when does stone cold run away.


When he didn't like booking decisions.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I feel herpes on my head, a nasty girl gave them to me and now they've spread...there heerrpess


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

REALLY hoping for Booker tonight.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

R.I.P. Huskey


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

pretty crappy looking punt there


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anybody else look at Orton and think of a Gecko instead of a Viper?


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> If Orton had herpes then he wouldn't be allow to be out there.


That is clearly a cold sore on his lip.

Why wouldnt he be allowed out there? lmfao Like 80% of the population has HSV1.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

CYA FATTY


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

It's safe to say John Cena will win the Raw Rumble. Although I wouldn't be surprised if The Miz fucks him over to face Jerry Lawler. Let's *PRAY* that does not happen.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Why the fuck couldn't it have been McG?! Im a fan of Husky dammit!


He needs to work on his..uh..fitness.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> My guess they are sending Husky away for awhile to improve his...shall we say "fitness".


i would hope so


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Steiner what do you think about husky? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZqo4OZ0Pqs


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

rcc said:


> See, this is the kind of feud Orton needs. Where he can be a genuine badass and there's no title involved.


This. I'm looking forward to this feud.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> When he didn't like booking decisions.


Wow.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

bme said:


> He gonna be in RAW Rumble.
> 
> The winner faces Miz at Elimination Chamber, while the other 6 wrestlers
> face off in the Elimination Chamber match for the WM shot.


I know but still Lawler gets a potential ppv title match or an EC match appearance?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Goddammit. Stop punishing the people who watch Raw from the start.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> When he didn't like booking decisions.


Ba-Zing


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Orton is a fucking bore


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I JOB FOR MONEY


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

LOL he almost fell out of the ring with that punt :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I job for money!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Maryse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

deavor dibiase already


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I JOB FOR MONEEEYYY


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I CUM ON MONEY


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i want ted dibiase to succeed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And no one cares about Ted. He killed Maryse's heat.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Why the fuck do they have my baby Maryse with this jack-off still???


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ted Jr's smallest pop ever hahaha


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd suck on Maryse's tampon.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I would go on a piss break if it wasnt for maryse


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

maryse is looking fine tonight


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God, he's got a mic!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ted's actually right. But I frown whenever I hear his music.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh boy, DiBiase! This is exciting! 8*D


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Teddy to get punched out!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ted dibiase was right until he said his career was just getting started and that he was the future.

Dibiase will be future endeavored soon.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree with Ted...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> I'd suck on Maryse's tampon.


:lmao wtf


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

So are they gonna give Daniel Bryan a feud for the belt? This guy is being pushed over for Ted Debiase


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

So I take it Jr. is not as rich as daddy, since he cannot afford clothes.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Psh, why is this jobber dissing a legend?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I job for money, I job for cash. I come from banging...Maryse's ass.


Please kick Lawler's ass.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

....Dibiase is gonna take Kings spot


I am conflicted....


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

QUEUE UP DANIEL BORING

ROFL COLE


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That's right Teddy jr.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cole fucking up on the mic


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ugh fucking Ted Jr. Snooze fest


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ted says career is "just getting started"...pretty optimistic self appraisal.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

LISTEN FUCKHEAD!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry Maryse...


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

i'm sick of michael cole


----------



## ashepardo (Feb 1, 2011)

Cue Diesel or Booker T now if any are going to show!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I WOULD BE PERFECTLY FINE WITH THIS

DiBiase in the Rumble 'stead of that HOF'er

also, lolcole


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Maryse is a babe.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Why is Cole licking Lawler's ass crack?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I love Micheal Cole XD


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't waste Maryse on this shit


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> So I take it Jr. is not as rich as daddy, since he cannot afford clothes.



or a ***** man-servant to do his bidding


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kings going to Wrestlemania 

put money on it


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wasn't Lawler in that Legends match last year?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Lawler v Cole at Wrestlemania?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm glad Maryse is stuck with Ted, less time spent on either of em


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I came in late,What's Dibiase's deal with Lawler??


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Why the fuck are they making this show about the announcers? Are they trying to make their announcers have a match at WM? -_-


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Lawler... retire....


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

weakass shot there


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Where is that Lawler push coming from?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Is jerrys hair ok?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

KING IS RAGIN'!


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Get king the fuck outta here


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

HIT HER


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

Ted Dibiase runnin from an old man and hiding behind a woman XD

thats some future


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I hope this leads to Lawler fucking off either a WWE ring or the announcer's table.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

THANK YOU BABY!!!!!! SHE'S DONE WITH HIS JOBBER ASS!!!


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Whatever happened to women beatings on RAW?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel Jerry Lawler go to win the raw Rumble then get a wwe title shot at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

That promo is pretty much begging for Cole/Lawler at WM.

"I've never been in a WM match...waaaah."


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

owned!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Owned.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

I hate Ted Jr, he bores the shit out of me but I'd rather him be in the Raw Rumble than The King


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

God domit Lawler... Let the guy just take your place, your time has already came...


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Go cry more Lawler, you're a Hall of Famer.

If you want a crowd reaction, leave for a few years then come back. Perhaps if we didn't have so much of you during the past month it would be okay for you to be in this Rumble.

But damn, WWE Title matches, angle with Miz, jeez......


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate Lawler.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh my god he knocked the shit out of him


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hopefully Booker will fill in for King during the match.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is going to win MITB.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

King just knocked out ted. that was awesome!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> I'd suck on Maryse's tampon.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

holy shit that looked like a real punch get a gif of that!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Maryse TURNS FACE! You heard the pop


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

What a punch!!!

JERRY! JERRY! JERRY!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

cole is absolutely hysterical right now


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HOW DO YOU DO THAT?!?!?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why don't they just fire Dibiase if their going to treat him like that?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

knock the fukc out of Cole


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dibiase got *KNOCKED!!!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The one thing I can say about Lawler/Miz is that at least it makes sense, bad as will be.

:lmao Ted, just go home.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse, pee into my cock hole!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

radiatedrich said:


> LISTEN FUCKHEAD!


:lmao


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

Serious Cole seriously cracks me up.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

What a punch


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

King there wirth a Mark Jindrak right hand!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

holy crap, that punch looked genuine :lmao


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Lawler to be the new Cena.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL!

There's something ironically awesome about wwe fans popping with a "jerry" chant.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can they just release Dibiase now?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

This crowd is fucking hot.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

We wish Ted well in his future endeavors


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

stiff lookin shot


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, that was Ted DiBiase jobbing to Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


>


Period blood barely even smells at all, and usually amongst all the other smells and tastes that goes along with munching on muff, it is hardly a factor. I guess the amount of blood, smell, and uterus chunks really depends on the girl, and in my experience, has never been unmanageable.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Lawler just molested DiBiase.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Lawler actually hit him. LMAO


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

how long do we have to wait before some one beats the shit outta cole.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow that punch was awesome


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Maryse face turn?

Nice punch by the King BTW


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm calling it now: Morrison vs Miz at Wrestlemania for the title


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn. I hate Lawler and want Teddy in the rumble.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Go cry more Lawler, you're a Hall of Famer.
> 
> *If you want a crowd reaction*, leave for a few years then come back. Perhaps if we didn't have so much of you during the past month it would be okay for you to be in this Rumble.
> 
> But damn, WWE Title matches, angle with Miz, jeez......


Are you deaf?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Dibiase is legit wasted. I used to really like him as a performer


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> I got a feel Jerry Lawler go to win the raw Rumble then get a wwe title shot at Elimination Chamber.


I got a feeling your next post will be a prediction.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

dibiase is a fucking clow right now is oficially he is reemplazing marella


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao i won't be mad if they keep showing that over and over again tonight. that was great.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Why is it important to have a winner in this match? They're both the equivalent of each other rank wise, and theyre not even supposed to be on the same show.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

King to get fired and replaced with Black Snow. 

Book it.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Go cry more Lawler, you're a Hall of Famer.
> 
> If you want a crowd reaction, leave for a few years then come back. Perhaps if we didn't have so much of you during the past month it would be okay for you to be in this Rumble.
> 
> But damn, WWE Title matches, angle with Miz, jeez......


lol, you bitch more then cole.


didn't you say good night on page 10?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

yawn, boring raw is boring


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone feel that punch a little stiff?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It's a shame Dibiase has such a bland voice, little to no personality, and no charisma because the guy can work the stick. His delivery is smooth and believable. It's just one of those examples where someone is good on the mic, but that's it... and it just isn't good enough.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

If King can get a push after 18 years then there still hope for Christan


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

the 4th set of adverts and it's not even been an hour yet


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd pay for Wrestlemania to see King punch Cole in the head like he just punched Teddy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE has weird priorities.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they're basically saying that King will face the Miz at EC. Good job WWE.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

TED WTF IS GOING ON


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

They're calling it "the first ever Raw Rumble match"? I must've missed all those battle royals over the years.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Jerry Lawler with a diving fist drop from the top of the chamber.........


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

irishboy109 said:


> I'm calling it now: Morrison vs Miz at Wrestlemania for the title


This.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Amber B said:


> And they're basically saying that King will face the Miz at EC. Good job WWE.


Well, they do what they can......


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Didn't Booker T say he is thinking about doing announcing or wants to be a announcer?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Morcombe said:


> the 4th set of adverts and it's not even been an hour yet


Yeah, but at least I get to listen to cool accents. And I melt for the female accents.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I NEED A PISS EVERYONE.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

..STILL cannot believe R-Truth has been put in the RAW Rumble? WHY!? Ted DiBiase deserves the spot more from his Rumble showing. HELL, Daniel Bryan, William Regal and Santino deserve it more! If they wanted a someone to job in the Chamber, they don't need R-Truth; he's not good enough to job.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Whoever doesnt think that the king is going to win raise your hand now and Ill go ahead and hit you with a guitar cuz you are a fool.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Jerry Lawyer will win the WWE title at wrestlemania guess BOOK ON THAT cuz it will happen!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

NateTahGreat said:


> Didn't Booker T say he is thinking about doing announcing or wants to be a announcer?


we do need some Black Snow!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Period blood barely even smells at all, and usually amongst all the other smells and tastes that goes along with munching on muff, it is hardly a factor. I guess the amount of blood, smell, and uterus chunks really depends on the girl, and in my experience, has never been unmanageable.


:lmao Insightful


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Mr Snrub said:


> I'd pay for Wrestlemania to see King punch Cole in the head like he just punched Teddy.



That would be worth the price alone. Cole has to fucking go he's just plain bad at this point. Show restraint Cole? King got smacked in the back of the head, what human being with some balls wouldn't want to get some revenge after that? I love how Cole gets on King about that whole segment when it was Ted that came out and started the whole thing. Fucking moron.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Holy...


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

If Miz vs. Morrison happens I won't watch Mania. Fuck that.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The fuck was that???


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

What is this ? looks cool


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Taker?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Sting vignette! 2-21-11!!!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

undertakers in the wild wild west?!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Undertaker?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Undertaker?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

oh boy...more bellas...so confusing.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

undertaker hint?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oooooh hello? Whats all this?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

It's Sting bitches!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Undertaker returning to Raw on the 21st Febuary?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what the fuk was that commercial?


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Undertaker returns after the Chamber, huh?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

HAHAHA JOBBER ENTRANCE FOR DANIEL BORING


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

2/21/11 Taker's coming back!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Taker's back on the 21st. That's how long it'll take him to make it to the ring.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

yay taker's return


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

O_O


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

HOLY FUCK.

STING!!!!??!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

2-22-11

PREPARE YOUR ANUSES FOR STING!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

'Taker promo?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

2...21...11..now I am interested


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

awesome kong!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Period blood barely even smells at all, and usually amongst all the other smells and tastes that goes along with munching on muff, it is hardly a factor. I guess the amount of blood, smell, and uterus chunks really depends on the girl, and in my experience, has never been unmanageable.


nice.

What was that promo about?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

WTF was that?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

bellas on commentary ? mute button


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Jobber entrance


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

bellas looking moody

2.21.11


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wrestlemania Maineventers : 
Steve Austin, The Rock, Shawn Michaels, Triple H, John Cena , Randy Orton, The Undertaker, *The Miz*.

WWE's history is forever fucked.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

What just happened?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

What the fuck was that ad then?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The twin Sluts....I mean the bellas. I'm hoping Kong will debut tonight.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> we do need some Black Snow!


Have Lawler get himself fired (Retire) and have Bookah take his place.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What the hell is that???


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The bet was to see who could outslut.


----------



## Unlucky Charms (Apr 29, 2008)

undertaker!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

STING in WWE


----------



## Flyersman67 (Jul 8, 2010)

PLEASE BE STING!!!!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The 21st is a Monday.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Taker's back on the 21st. That's how long it'll take him to make it to the ring.


i''ll rep that lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sting?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

need that uploaded to youtube ASAP


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Red Dead Redemption 3: The rise of the Undertaker.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Daniel Bryan has Yellow Fever.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

that was quite interesting.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

OK, I'm highly intrigued by that promo. Especially since nothing in there seemed like it could work for 'Taker, who could that be?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

What was that? Taker, Sting??


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I do not think that was Taker. Could it be????? Sting????????


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Damn, poor T.Kidd jobbing it up again.


*sigh*
Why couldn't they use someone else? I think this guy's jobbed a little too much the past few weeks.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

THAT COMMERCIAL, I NNED TO KNOW WHO THAT WAS?!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

What does 2/21/2011 mean? Does it mean a new guy is coming in? Or someone coming back?


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Please let that be Sting


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Someone shut these bitches up. And the Bella's should be quiet too


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

I didn't see the sting/undertaker thing. What happened?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

if it's kong or sting, ill mark so hard


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Primo's new gimmick - *2 21 11*.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

If Cole says Bryan and Goof/Dork/Nerd in the same sentence again, I'll fucking burst.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Really good match. Shame it was covered by chatter and so short.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That promo was awesome. Very genuinely creepy. The buildup to whatever it is should be fun.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It's too obvious for it to be Undertaker......


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

That promo was for Kong.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kidd to join the ranks of the unemployed very soon.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

If 2/21/11 is Taker's return, then damn, what a birthday present that would be


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Gail Kim looking damn good!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WTF should be longer!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Sting to make his debut on the 21st and immediately crack Cole upside the head with a bat. DO IT PLEASE!


----------



## bigworm72_99 (Jul 20, 2003)

Sting is finally coning to WWE? Holy crap. That was more Sting than Taker and in time for Wrestlemania.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Was that a Taker vignette? Or Sting? That looked pretty cool whoever it's for


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I doubt it's Taker. Sting?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

it could be Sting, but if its Taker he will be returning on raw. could it set ip a match between him and a raw superstar that raw superstar being Cena??


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

fpalm they should have never broken up The Hart Dynasty. Poor Kidd.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

The Black Ref is having Maury Flashbacks


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

THE BELLA TWINS

BREAKING KAYFABE

THEY SECRETLY WANT DB


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bella's are used to having two on one


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Bryan should just have sex with all of them live on RAW.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Sting vs Taker at Mania, I'm calling it now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know if DB was really a pimp he'd talk everyone into a four-way. Just saying.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

did i see some bella titties flopping around?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

What's with this Jerry Springer on my wrestling program?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*C'mon Titty!!!*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

One of the Bellas sound like she doesn't even want to be there lol

Bryan + Kim= awkward


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

yay more commercials


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Could always be somebody new ?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy shit. Sting finally in WWE?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I had to put it on youtube


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Grrr, can you imagine how good that Bryan/Kidd match could have been if given more time?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Edge with the awesome sunglasses.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Why do the Yanks put the date that way? Month/Day/Year? Crazy bastards.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

I heard awesome kong was at RAW tonight


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Guys, it's Jericho.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Undertaker never hypes his return, does he? All these Sting assumptions are getting me jumping.. on the bandwagon.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Bring in Kong already damn it!


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

again no Kong


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Id shit for a Sting return by the way. If WWE wants a big money match book Undertaker/Sting at Wrestlemania. Holy balls


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

If it really is Sting im buying a PPV for the first time


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vince must really hate wrestling because they kept cutting to the Bellas and Gail Kim every 2 seconds. I saw them in the match more than the match itself. Pathetic.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Sting will in the WWE on 2/21/11...HOPEFULLY!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

[MDB] said:


> Id shit for a Sting return by the way. If WWE wants a big money match book Undertaker/Sting at Wrestlemania. Holy balls


Return?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Jordo said:


> I had to put it on youtube


I think I'll watch this instead of all the adverts.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

MRRSNTNO said:


> Undertaker never hypes his return, does he? All these Sting assumptions are getting me jumping.. on the bandwagon.



There's always light going out, ding dongs bells, and occasionally that promo with the little girls in the attic


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sting will never go to WWE. Ever. 

2-21-11 is either Undertaker, Kong or Jericho.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol, Daniel Bryan's got some female issues on his hands. I was cracking up how he was trying to break up a bunch cat fighting girls.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

That promo was almost identical to the Sting vignettes right before Starrcade 1997.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I read kong was backstage tonight and set to debut. They're not going to hype a women wrestler. wtf for.
Got to be taker or sting..


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

I dont think it was for Taker. Im praying that was sting


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> You know if DB was really a pimp he'd talk everyone into a four-way. Just saying.


No. If he were a real pimp, he'd backhand all three bitches in the face.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sting wasn't at tonight's TNA taping.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Theres my team Warrington Wolves!!!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Sting will never go to WWE. Ever.
> 
> 2-21-11 is either Undertaker, Kong or Jericho.


This. Never worked for Vince and never will.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sting Coming!? Shit not given.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

the rain, the lightning, the trench coat, its definitely sting..

They wouldnt do vignettes for taker. This is a debuting superstar. Maybe the biggest ever


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If it is Sting, TNA are fucked. 

Well, more fucked than they already are.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I missed this Taker/Sting commercial!.....What happened?????


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

What the hell is Superleague? It looks cool.


----------



## kazukek (Mar 31, 2008)

Maybe they will debut Kong in a few weeks as DB new girlfriend.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe the 2.11.2011 is the return of MUHAMMAD HASSAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

That promo should have had a scorpion crawling around on the ground.....just sayin'....


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

it was defo not a Y2J promo, all of his are codes and computer screens and such.

would be awesome if it's sting.

doubt it's taker, he'd never had return promo's before from what i can remember


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

MRRSNTNO said:


> Undertaker never hypes his return, does he? All these Sting assumptions are getting me jumping.. on the bandwagon.


Taker has hyped up his returns with multiple promos


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I would lol hard if it's just some show on USA and it's just trolling us.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> That promo was almost identical to the Sting vignettes right before Starrcade 1997.


Bingo


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

cena to cost miz?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

LOL! JOBBER ENTRANCES!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> No. If he were a real pimp, he'd backhand all three bitches in the face.


Got to keep the pimp hand strong.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

COOL STILL PICTURES


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Theres my team Warrington Wolves!!!


That shall tear Wigan apart tomorrow!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

WTF, JOBBER ENTRANCE FOR MIZ


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

lol wtf no entrances


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The world champions get jobber entrances.


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

Louie85TX said:


> I missed this Taker/Sting commercial!.....What happened?????


Yeah, someone needs to put it on Youtube like right now!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Did both champs just get the jobber entrance?

WTF WWE!? WTF!?


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

jobber entrances for both champions O_O WTF


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

did i miss something imporant? Why are people talking about Sting being in WWE？


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

StraightEdged said:


> What the hell is Superleague? It looks cool.


Homosexual rugby.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Sting vs. Taker at WM and both are inducted into the HoF?


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> That promo was almost identical to the Sting vignettes right before Starrcade 1997.


Thats exactly what I was thinking. The rain falling and as I go back and listen to it the background music almost sounds like a brief hint of his crow theme in wcw.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

If they book Sting/Taker...damn, that would be an epic match. If Vince somehow pulled it off and got a heavily WCW filled card that would be pretty incredible. With Nash and Booker looking great in the Rumble and getting huge pops I think it would be a really cool element to Wrestlemania.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

StraightEdged said:


> What the hell is Superleague? It looks cool.


rugby it is mate. really good watch


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

jfs1408 said:


> There's always light going out, ding dongs bells, and occasionally that promo with the little girls in the attic


Think of the children! They'll have nightmares!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Can someone please explain to me why it would be such a big thing for Sting to be in WWE? Not trying to be disrespectful or anything, but he seems pretty over the hill. Is it just because he was the big name in WCW, or is there something I should pay attention to?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I guess they're strapped for time with all of these non-entrances...


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

It's either for Kong Or Sting. No way it was for Taker


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> did i miss something imporant? Why are people talking about Sting being in WWE？


Remember when everyone thought The Rock was returning for the entire summer last year? Same thing here. All rumors.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

StraightEdged said:


> What the hell is Superleague? It looks cool.


Rugby League man! It's fucking awesome.


----------



## ashepardo (Feb 1, 2011)

WTF No Main Event Mafia in TNA if Sting debuts in WWE, Gutted not bored by them


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Why do the Yanks put the date that way? Month/Day/Year? Crazy bastards.


"
Because that's the order you say it in speech. You say "February 21 2011" not "21 February 2011"


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


>


I NEED NEW PANTS


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No Kong and no Entrance! WTF is going on here?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cena is gonna cost Miz this match but fuck that..I WANT MORE STING PROMOS dammit!


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Why the hell is no one getting a TV entrance tonight?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


>


IF you did this.....I love you!


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


>


That is so damn sick


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


>


wow that is fucking sick


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Why are the companies 2 champions getting jobber entrances


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> I missed this Taker/Sting commercial!.....What happened?????




it was someone walking around in boots in a storm - conclusion jumping ensued


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

GaresTaylan said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking. The rain falling and as I go back and listen to it the background music almost sounds like a brief hint of his crow theme in wcw.


Yup I agree. I was just rereading The Death of WCW, and I ended up spending way too much time on youtube and watching Sting's promo before Starrcade and before his entrance. It sounded really similar. I know all Thunder pretty much sounds the same, but I swear it sounded exactly like it. Same interval sound.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

ashepardo said:


> WTF No Main Event Mafia in TNA if Sting debuts in WWE, Gutted not bored by them


wasn't sting replaced with joe in the MEM


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jordo said:


> I had to put it on youtube





StraightEdged said:


> I think I'll watch this instead of all the adverts.


Thats what i do


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


>




Thats class how did you do that?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

radiatedrich said:


> Remember when everyone thought The Rock was returning for the entire summer last year? Same thing here. All rumors.


Its different that video is made to have us at the very leas suspect sting


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

they already got entrances earlier in the night.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


>


Thanks, now my keyboard is all sticky...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ricezilla said:


>


Most amazing thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God I've never been a fan of Sting at all and Taker is boring as fuck now but if Taker/Sting were to ever happen.....I'd have to change my pantaloons.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ricezilla said:


>


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry for my lack of knowledge, but do Sting & Taker have any history?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Sting vs Taker makes no sense though.......

Taker has to go after either Kane or Nexus.....


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I say it could be sting.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> "
> Because that's the order you say it in speech. You say "February 21 2011" not "21 February 2011"


Dunno, I'd say the 21st of February not February 21st. The atlantic is indeed, a great divide.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

As cool as Sting coming to WWE would be, I don't understand how people can't tell it's obviously Taker returning.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


>


Dude, friggin' awesome.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> That promo is pretty much begging for Cole/Lawler at WM.
> 
> "I've never been in a WM match...waaaah."


Agreed, way to fill up the card lol


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Amber B said:


> God I've never been a fan of Sting at all and Taker is boring as fuck now but if Taker/Sting were to ever happen.....I'd have to change my pantaloons.


I am jfs1408, and I approve this message.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WWE's Facebook page just posted this:



> ‎2.21.11 ... any guesses, WWE Universe?


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Guys I think its the return of Muhammad Hassan!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice armbar


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


>


That's the best shit I've seen someone do. Damn


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

PhilThePain said:


> "
> Because that's the order you say it in speech. You say "February 21 2011" not "21 February 2011"


No you wouldent. you would say 21st of Febuary 2011.


----------



## ashepardo (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah but If Kevin Nash and Booker are in WWE who does that leave them with, and the rumour is they wanted the MEM back


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks similar, not exactly the same though


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok now I'm marking hard for even the slightest possibility of Sting. Taker/Sting could easily main event.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

No chance it's Sting - he's had tons of opportunities to join WWE and he's turned it down every time.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That vignette didn't look like a Undertaker one. If it was Taker he probably would have came out from the ground since he was buried alive.

Plus Sting does wear that long jacket but if they showed him carrying the bat it would have been a big give away.....I don't know.....it could be Sting.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

MRRSNTNO said:


> Sorry for my lack of knowledge, but do Sting & Taker have any history?


Never faced each other (Unless it happen very early in Undertaker's career when he was a nobody in WCW). But its been a dream match for years since they both have similar characters with an aura of mystique surrounding them.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice double boot.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

im hopign for sting..i dont see it being taker cause they dont need to do a promo like that for him..plus its on a raw i dont know why he would come back on a raw


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dug2356 said:


> No you wouldent. you would say 21st of Febuary 2011.


Well we say it the other way.


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

Vince McMahon would never put Sting over Taker.

Especially at Mania.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MRRSNTNO said:


> Sorry for my lack of knowledge, but do Sting & Taker have any history?


Not at all but the cockamamie hocus pocus bullshit and campy promos alone would be worth the price of admission.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

buffalochipster said:


> Can someone please explain to me why it would be such a big thing for Sting to be in WWE? Not trying to be disrespectful or anything, but he seems pretty over the hill. Is it just because he was the big name in WCW, or is there something I should pay attention to?


Because he is the one legend that has never been in WWF/WWE. He has always turned Vince down.*

*Expects some WWE fanboy to say Vince never wanted him.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

So I assume that ADR"s guitar shot to Edge was him making his decision on which title to challenge for...?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Why was the ref even counting? Didn't the GM say there "must be a winner"?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

MRRSNTNO said:


> Sorry for my lack of knowledge, but do Sting & Taker have any history?


nothing in ring, but i believe Sting did say he would like to work with 'Taker in a wrestlemania fued


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He actually didn't screw that line up but ok, Cole.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


>


This shit is awesome. 
Repped


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

SOMEONE SHUT COLE THE FUCK UP.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Dug2356 said:


> No you wouldent. you would say 21st of Febuary 2011.


who was it said we are people divided by a common language?


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

greyshark said:


> No chance it's Sting - he's had tons of opportunities to join WWE and he's turned it down every time.


WWE is knee deep in their PG rating right now. They weren't in the past when Sting disapproved of their content.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Holy crap, so much has happened this Raw that I thought for sure it was almost over, but we just now entered the second hour.

Good show so far.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe its The Return of TRIPLE H or Muhammad Hassan!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

This match is already twice as good as the Match with orton


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Vince couldn't get Brock, so he's going after Sting for Taker's WM match


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

King is annoying. Cole is annoying.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


>


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Muta said:


> So I assume that ADR"s guitar shot to Edge was him making his decision on which title to challenge for...?


Del Rio openly said he chooses the Heavyweight title


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Disciple514 said:


> This shit is awesome.
> Repped


i expect hes going to get a ton of rep for it, i know i gave him some


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

It just has to be Sting.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

You can dooo eeeit!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey its juan cena


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

FUCK OFF CENA


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena's voice cracked bad.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz/Edge way >>>>> Miz/Orton.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

Spear!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Jeez there is way too much focus on the announcers.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Really? A Waterboy reference?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Well that was pretty obvious to see happen.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow Cena remains shit.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

iamloco724 said:


> im hopign for sting..i dont see it being taker cause they dont need to do a promo like that for him..plus its on a raw i dont know why he would come back on a raw


They've always hyped up Taker's return.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Is it me or has Edge lost his Edge? ... Lad


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Spears banned until further notice........


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Body said:


> WWE is knee deep in their PG rating right now. They weren't in the past when Sting disapproved of their content.



they should bring back big dick johnson right after he signs on, just for spite


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Woot! just found out I'm going to Elimination Chamber!!!!!! its like a 2 hour drive but should be fun!!!!!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

It's the return of Scotty 2 Hotty now shut the fuck up.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn, they hyped it up to be some epic sudden death match, and then end it like that. Damn, hope the Raw Rumble is good......


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Cena!!!


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Solid_Rob said:


>


lmao


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank god thats over, watching Miz is like watching paint dry. I also had to mute my tv, effing Cole...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cole and lawler are entertaining the hell out of me tonight, cole usually does, but this is a first for lawler.  you'd think cole will cost him the rumble win, and they'll have a match at mania.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

These WWE fans just suck. The natural reaciton would have been to chant "Miz is awesome."


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Cenas voice sounded horrible.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

greyshark said:


> No chance it's Sting - he's had tons of opportunities to join WWE and he's turned it down every time.


Except he's now nearing the end of his career, and WWE owns all of the footage to make Sting's career a legendary one.
It would make perfect sense for him to sign a legends deal with WWE and make some DVD's documenting his career.



Muta said:


> So I assume that ADR"s guitar shot to Edge was him making his decision on which title to challenge for...?


No...I think him telling Edge he's challenging him at Wrestlemania was him making his decision.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Trolled by Cena.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Well that was pretty obvious to see happen.





Agmaster said:


> cena to cost miz?


Tadaaaaa.

Also, dont edge and jc hate each other?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> cena to cost miz?


Hell, Agmaster could book for the -E. 
Good call, albeit an easy one.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

i hate cole.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

A RI DO SOMETHING


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lame high five by cener


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i would of liked that match to go on a bit longer. it was pretty good


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Cole :lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Miz looks strong against everyone but Jerry Lawler....?


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mr. Body said:


> WWE is knee deep in their PG rating right now. They weren't in the past when Sting disapproved of their content.


sting disapproved of the content of WWE? but he was in TNA where its basically what WWE used to do. what with the blood and boobs and such


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> It's the return of Scotty 2 Hotty now shut the fuck up.


You're right. How dare we speculate about a mysterious wrestling promo on a message board dedicated to wrestling.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I swear Vickie Guerrero said the spear is banned until further notice on Smackdown.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole has been good tonight lol


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm actually liking this song now.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it just me or is R-Truth really out of place on that graphic?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Written In The Stars - Tinie Tempah ft Eric Turner!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

How do you think he feels he just go a spear lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mania songs are just horrible :lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I can't believe Wrestlemania was almost a year ago. Seems like a month ago D:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

62 Limes away from Wrestlemania


----------



## ashepardo (Feb 1, 2011)

Has Cena had a Beer sounds a bit slurred!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Tadaaaaa.
> 
> Also, dont edge and jc hate each other?


This is W.W.E. Unless you're 40+ and considered some type of legend the past doesn't exist.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Look at this awesome sting/taker thing http://garciansmith.tumblr.com/post/3041771569


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I swear Vickie Guerrero said the spear is banned until further notice on Smackdown.


I thought she just said it was banned at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wrestle fucking mania better be good cause I'm going; cheap seats and all


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

The Striker said:


> You're right. How dare we speculate about a mysterious wrestling promo on a message board dedicated to wrestling.


It's not really speculating. You've all already decided it's Sting.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

When is 'Mania gonna have a non-autotune song?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> The Spears banned until further notice........


On Smackdown.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I swear Vickie Guerrero said the spear is banned until further notice on *Smackdown*.


?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

^^lmao 

Michael Chole is horrible as a heel commentator, no he's not horrible on purpose and "supposed to be annoying" he's just naturally terrible.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That song is going to get on my tempah.









Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Let's hope this time if we get a Miz/Cena feud Cena get buried.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I swear Vickie Guerrero said the spear is banned until further notice on Smackdown.


Vickie ain't got shit to say about what happens on Raw.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Please tell me that's not going to be the Wrestlemania theme song


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Mania songs are just horrible :lmao



The last one I really enjoyed was Step Up for Mania 20


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

snake332211 said:


> sting disapproved of the content of WWE? but he was in TNA where its basically what WWE used to do. what with the blood and boobs and such


He's been on record many times that he didnt feel WWE was a kid friendly show and that there was too much sex, ect.. he's a religious guy.

I get your point about TNA. I dont watch their show, but that may be why now is the perfect time to make a switch and end his career on the highest of highs.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Meaning she announced it on Smackdown last week, not just on Smackdown.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

This doesnt seem like a Taker promo, they would just have him come back with the lights out, and what not. To introduce Sting to the kids in the audience, they can do these viginettes.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Ricezilla* just climbed the ranks faster than Sheamus/ADR did.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

British adverts are boring. Now I know why you guys are always drunk.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

The 21st of Febuary Raw is taking place in California, Stings Hometown


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

didn't anyone upload that promo yet?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

STONE COLDDDD


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

stone cold back on TV O_O
sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tough Enough. What a waste of SCSA.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I got wood when i heard that music


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YEAAAAHH BOY!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Now that's a host!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

scias423 said:


> didn't anyone upload that promo yet?


there is a guy uploading the whole of raw right now, waiting for the right part and ill make a thread on it if no one else has


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Austins hosting Tough enough!?

Holly shit i didn't hear about that!?


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

BAH GAWD!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Stupid fucking Bint.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Speak of the bitch.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Horrible


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Austins going to raise hell during Tough Enough.

Speaking of the Devil... heres Vickie.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

From the neck down...Vickie got a bangin body...


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Stone Cold shouldn't smile.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

EXCUSE ME!!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at this fucking babe.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

King just forgot what he was saying


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

piss break #2


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

piss break


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

AWESOME KONG DEBUT YES COME ON


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

its Awesome Kong with Natalya


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Vicki is awesome. 

All heels wish they could get booed every second of their appearance like she does.*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck me eve


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LISTEN TO THAT OVATION FOR YOUR NEW DIVAS CHAMP!


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Except he's now nearing the end of his career, and WWE owns all of the footage to make Sting's career a legendary one.
> It would make perfect sense for him to sign a legends deal with WWE and make some DVD's documenting his career.


Fair enough - I always think of this video when I hear rumors of Sting to WWE - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjctPQQWDVE


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the diva natalya...?


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Kong time? Pretty please WWE?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

eve torez is ugly


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> From the neck down...Vickie got a bangin body...


Yup and you know she takes it up the pooper too.


----------



## ashepardo (Feb 1, 2011)

Its Scott Halls promo he is returning now that Kevin Nash has returned as Diesel. Say hello to the Bad Guy, lol


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

wtf are these women doing there's no kitchen in the ring.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ummm OK, Eve wins the title from Natalya and now they team together? riiight


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Please debut Kong, make her squish the shit out of Eve


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I still don't understand why Eve has a title.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Why is Natalya smiling? She just lost her title. To her tag partner. -_____-


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Eve doesn't deserve that damn belt


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome Kong sighting.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Eve looks like a superhero, in a good way.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Pairing up with the woman who took your title

Hmm.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome Kong please.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why is Eve and Natty on the same team?


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh crap, here comes the diva's match. Channel switch coming in 3..2...1 *click*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Time for a piss


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

No but if that's Sting I'm gonna shit myself


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Eve :sex


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Natalya just came out dancing with the women who won her title???


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Hajduk1911 said:


> ummm OK, Eve wins the title from Natalya and now they team together? riiight


agreed. makes no sense


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

i'm on lay's side.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank You Lord, for Layla!!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Beautiful People knockoffs....


Madison/Velvet pics plz


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Layla wearing too much again.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

My night is complete. My baby Layla is here....

How the hell do they get that damn "flawless" in sync every damn time?!?!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God, Layla needs to lose her voicebox.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

please let Kong Debut and destroy all 4 "diva's"


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Instant Karma said:


> I still don't understand why Eve has a title.


Has she done Playboy already?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

LayCool breaking up!?.....NVM


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MoveMent said:


> wtf are these women doing there's no kitchen in the ring.


It's so wrong yet so f*cking funny.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

So wait, Natalya lost her title to Eve last night but yet shes fine being her tag team partner tonight? Kong please...


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Layla's ass is tits.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> Has she done Playboy already?


They stopped doing that.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

seeing what beautiful people did during 08/09 i dont know how canyone can be entertained by laycool, they are just a (very) poor mans version and are shit in the ring too


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Layla is face down and ass up. Just how I like it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Does that constitute as a tag?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL layla!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> My night is complete. My baby Layla is here....
> 
> How the hell do they get that damn "flawless" in sync every damn time?!?!


It's in the name, they're, FLAWLESS!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Layla is awesome :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao LayCool are so awesome.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao love layla


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Lay Cool likes each other...really really likes each other..


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

LAYLA! LAYLA!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I think I need a new monitor. The referee looks white.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Me and Michelle McCool need to switch places so Layla can huge me tightly.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Does that constitute as a tag?


yes a Sexy tag


----------



## The Ruiner (Feb 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who might've caught a wardrobe malfunction with the Bellas earlier? Anyone with DirectTV care to check?


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

I love Layla, but Jesus Christ, she sounds like she's getting raped in that ring


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

_LAYLA STUNNER!_


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

And... Natalya just sat there?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Natalya could use a facelift.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

El oh fucking el.

There's your Divas champ.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> They stopped doing that.


The divas stopped doing playboy?! Now my hopes of Beth or Nat are destroyed...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I want Layla to pin me like that!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Layla Stunner! Awesome.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Flipping Stunner from My Layla


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

why is the belt not still on natalya -_-


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

no Kong.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WWE book their champions so well.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I wonder if Taker's smashed them both at the same time.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

the random champion has to job and again no Kong -.-


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So why did Eve win the title again?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Eve got owned LOL.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Shivaki said:


> So wait, Natalya lost her title to Eve last night but yet shes fine being her tag team partner tonight? Kong please...


The babyface divas are always happy to team up, even if it's with someone who took their title.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Did she just say cover her she's dead she's dead she's dead?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I honestly believe John Morrison & CM Punk have a better chance of winning the Raw Rumble then Randy Orton or John Cena.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Way to put over your Divas champion WWE


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright. New divas champion now loses.....cool.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Great pin by Layla!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NateTahGreat said:


> The divas stopped doing playboy?! Now my hopes of Beth or Nat are destroyed...


*Wouldn't they be in Playgirl?*


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

They are just playing up the Lawler thing too much...Cole is gonna cost him the match.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

The GM is obviously Vince McMahon.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I spend these ad breaks looking at Allie Sin's tits.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dear God,

It's me again...I'm just sittin here watching the beautiful Layla El, the one I talked to you about last week, well she just pinned Eve in a match and I just wanna add that when you bless me with that opportunity with her that she pins me the same way that she just pinned Eve. 

Amen


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Layla is simply awesome


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Holiday rooo rooo roooo rooad


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

The Ruiner said:


> Am I the only one who might've caught a wardrobe malfunction with the Bellas earlier? Anyone with DirectTV care to check?




Feel free to gif it


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

I wonder if Taker gets some Layla on occasion?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr.King said:


> Did she just say cover her she's dead she's dead she's dead?


*I'm pretty sure she said, "she's done".*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

did anyone hear that gm noise right before break?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Still don't see a kitchen


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

More adverts, I'm almost ready to help Jordo out and call for Otunga pics.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm pretty sure she said, "she's done".*


Okay sorry I was like wtf.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> So why did Eve win the title again?


They couldn't afford to have their Divas champion looking better than their heavyweight champions.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wouldn't they be in Playgirl?*


:cuss:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

finalnight said:


> did anyone hear that gm noise right before break?


that was part of the commercial there sherlock


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

finalnight said:


> did anyone hear that gm noise right before break?


It was a commercial for the Best of Raw 2010?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wouldn't they be in Playgirl?*


Hahaha.... Sorry, I like a nice ass and some muscle on my women.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok, who are these guys? And do I want to watch "Mad Dogs"?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

NateTahGreat said:


> Hahaha.... I like a nice ass and some muscle on my women.


Chyna in 2000


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mad Dogs advert is sick


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

StraightEdged said:


> More adverts, I'm almost ready to help Jordo out and call for Otunga pics.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

laycool reminds me of Jericho and Eddie Guerrero when they tagged together in WCW. Obviously they don't match up to their in ring or on mic abilities but I do like laycool, they're entertaining. Layla is hot.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Dear God,
> 
> It's me again...I'm just sittin here watching the beautiful Layla El, the one I talked to you about last week, well she just pinned Eve in a match and I just wanna add that when you bless me with that opportunity with her that she pins me the same way that she just pinned Eve.
> 
> Amen


*Catches the Holy Ghost*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well, the 900+ channels have seen better days.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

damn man if WWE didn't go PG we myta go Layla in Playboy one day.

damn u PG


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Ugh, Khali is on Raw?

EDIT: RATINGS!!!!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

alright!!!!


monster tag team


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Worlds heaviest jobbers


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mark Henry random tag team part 500


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

O_O

Worlds Heaviest Tag Team


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Khali and Henry WTF


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

INDIAN RATINGS


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Mark Henry has now officially teamed with the entire Raw locker room.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

nooooooooooooo the its the geriatric khali


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

who weighs the most of that 800 pounds???


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Why is Henry so over?

Poor Usos. Maybe they go over? *cough*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

oh god cue the "ratings" posts


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

What a team!


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

World's Slowest Team. FUCK!!


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

Poor Usos..


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Mark Henry with another partner? fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh god, Mark Henry & The Great Khali, "THE UNSTOPPABLE MEN!" ..... vs the Usos

fpalm

JOSH MATTHEWS SIGHTING


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Time to die Usos.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Khali and Henry? WTF lol.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...mathews to punch cole in the mouth...


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Please tell me this means Tatsu is done with Henry and now him and Bourne can team together


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Josh Matthews already owns the night.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

StraightEdged said:


> Ok, who are these guys? And do I want to watch "Mad Dogs"?


Yes, you do. Phillip Glennister and John Simm together in the same show = GOLD.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Usos can;t believe they are jobbing to this tag team


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Who the hell did the uso's piss off TT_TT


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuck, the Usos are really good but hwo the fuck are they going to make a good match out of this?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Coles porn just finished downloading


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

KONG?


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

For the person asking about the Bella's malfunction..... You're correct! Nikki Bella's tit was legit hanging out for a second or two. Luckily DB saved the day so I don't think the crowd saw it. Has there ever been a tit slip on WWE live programming?


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

NateTahGreat said:


> Hahaha.... Sorry, I like a nice ass penis and some muscle on my women.


gross


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

No.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Yay... a dance off.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A dance off. Come on.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Nearly the weight of a Mini Cooper? A Mini Cooper weighs 2650 pounds.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

/facepalm


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wtf really dance off?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fucking fuck...


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

fuck this


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Russo?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I was hoping it would be The Usos and Kong vs Henry and Khali, but... I digress


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ClassicJonno said:


> Poor Usos..


Poor fucking Usos....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> The GM is obviously Vince McMahon.


Who let Nexus beat the ever loving shit out of him?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

¬_¬

I was hoping for Diesel to come out there. Fuck you WWE. :no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay, this is a new low point.*


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

A FUCKING DANCE OFF???


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Fuck. WWE you were doing so well tonight...


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

God damnit


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

a dance of -_-

they're not diva's and it isn't NXT

keep this bullshit of RAW


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Dance off? im out...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why does the WWE hate me?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"They don't have a chance."

Like this is going to be any better.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Khali and Henry dancing!!!? YERPLEASE.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

A dance off. fpalm


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

usos might win this one they may have inherited their fathers dance skills


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Dancing. The only way to turn Monster's into pansies.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

what the fuck just happened


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dance-off?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

what in the holy fucking blue hell is this shit ?


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

They are really wasting time with this BS?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

dance off...wtf

how about just letting a monster tag team run rampant for a while, christ


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh lord


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

A jobber dance-off. Is this what we cut entrances and match time for? Seriously.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

lets boogy woogy woogy.... I want to hurt myself -.-


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

This is pathetic. Poor Usos


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here we go.......its been a while since we 've had some stupidity on raw.....it was nice while it lasted


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Booker T will come out I hope


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Cole just owned Matthews...wonderful


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Channel has been changed


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

COLE DANCING.GIF


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

That's it.

That is fucking it.
That is the, damn it....

We could've had Kong join the Usos, or Diesel, or Booker, or ANYBODY

AS LONG AS ITS NOT A STUPID NON-WRESTLING THING?

WHY?
WHY?
WHY DO THEY DO THIS?


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

I guess that's why hes anonymous idiot.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the fuck was Cole doing???


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

COLE! :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cole dancing gif, needed


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Seriously? Where is Rikishi?! Bring back Too Cool.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

what the fuck is this non sense, COME ON BOOKER T AND KANE DO SOME SPINAROONIS


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL @ COLE

if someone breaks out the sprinkler they automatically win


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Rajin Singh has some sick sideburns.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> Who let Nexus beat the ever loving shit out of him?


*They will forget about that. *


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG I Just spit water out watching Cole dance!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

HAI GUISE


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

the faces will always win in these things


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I couldn't take it. Changed the channel.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

scias423 said:


> didn't anyone upload that promo yet?


Here you go


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Booker, please come out and say "Tell me I didn't just see that." PLEASE!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Booker T to spinnaroonie plz


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I turn back and I see one of the Usos grinding on the rop like he's working for Chip N Dale's!

THE FUCK IS GOING ON?!?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really feel bad for new wrestling fans.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh ...dear sweet baby jeebus


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...THE FUCK?????????????????


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Douchechills.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

.....terrible.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I NEED A GIF OF COLE


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> Chyna in 2000


No thank you. Chyna's face scares me.

Also, what the hell am I watching...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

oh. my. god. DO WANT GIFS.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

who's fucking bright idea was that?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

thats so bad I dont even consider it funny


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

fpalm x 10000000000

I think the people are actually cheering cuz this crap is finally over


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

is Khali really that dumb???


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Khali went for the pin :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

somebody gonna git dey shirt wet


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SOMEBODY GUN GET THEIR FLOOR DANCED!


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

what is this oddities bullshit?


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Was there a point to that other than to provide WF with a GIF of Cole dancing?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Cole saved the segment.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh Cole, Khali was just thinking about pounding some ass.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

why did that get time but DBD and Kidd had a 3 minute match 


FFS


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG HE TRIED TO COVER LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

My face cant take that many palms


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

That was so bad.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I was going to comment on Khali going for the pin in a non-match, but I decided against it figuring 200 people have already done so.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

Who the fuck comes up with this dance off shit? Seriously, what person is responsible? They need to be fired NOW.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

killacamt said:


> is Khali really that dumb???


Well if his battle royal match with Edge wasn't enough.........


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Remember when the WWE had a Tag Team Division???


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This Raw is missing the following:

Booker T
Diesel
Kong
Tarver


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok, I went to take a bath, came back and I see Mark Henry, The Great Khali and the fucking Usos having a dance-off ...

I still want a gif of The Ratings Man doing the robot.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

after reviewing that promo, it's looking more and more like Kong....


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Love that EC promo...


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

apparently eric bishoff is the devil himself.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm seriously disturbed by the lack of Michael Tarver, and this show needed more CM Punk.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> This Raw is missing the following:
> 
> Booker T
> Diesel
> ...


Tarver is on Smackdown


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Can someone link the "Sting" promo?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Here you go


Guys, that's most likely The Undertaker


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So whoever is coming is coming the day after the elimination chamber? 
attention caught


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Can Awesome Kong's debut be her, backstage, killing WWE Creative dead?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I got Dead Space 2 it´s so freaking awesome!!! really recommand checking it out


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Booker should have came out, said "This is how ya do it, Sucka.", and do the spinaroonie.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

jfs1408 said:


> Tarver is on Smackdown


He should have been hanging out backstage at the rumble.


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Here you go


I think my heart just stopped for a second.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So what the hell has happened to Michael Tarver. Or Skippy??


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't think that tag match would have been all that good,But WTF with the dance off??


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Am I the only one who saw the Bella twins nipple slip?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL. Khali pin fail! I hate always having to go back to watch them after everyone pointing it out first :')


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NateTahGreat said:


> Booker should have came out, said "This is how ya do it, Sucka.", and do the spinaroonie.


Thomas Jefferson, sucka!


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah Australia! Take that US!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Hawaii Five-O is an awesome show.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

That commercial has to be the undertaker. How else is he going to set up a feud against barrett for wrestlemania?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

math and thience?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

olympiadewash said:


> Am I the only one who saw the Bella twins nipple slip?


gif pls?


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Here you go


ya i think its Kong


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

how did we go from great commentators like Vince, Savage, Monsoon, JBL and Jim Ross to michael cole -_-


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

olympiadewash said:


> Am I the only one who saw the Bella twins nipple slip?


I wanna see the nipple slip :sad:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Khali went for the pin :lmao


OMG I'm f***ing dying here :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AGAIN!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

ANOTHER.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

The Promo is on again


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Defo taker


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Morcombe said:


> how did we go from great commentators like Vince, Savage, Monsoon, JBL and Jim Ross to michael cole -_-


Cole is better than all of them combined.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

It's the commercial again!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

OMFG AGAIN

ITS STING


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go again, it isn't undertaker anyway


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Another one.

This is too much to be Taker


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Sting


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

here it is again


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

theyre playing it again!!!!


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> gif pls?


I would get banned for that, wouldn't I? But yeah, Nikki Bella's tit was hanging out for a second. DB made the safe!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

It's taker for sure.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Fooooking Sting!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the figure wasn't nearly wide enough to be kong


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to go with Sting.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I feel like I've seen the same set of commercials at least 13 times.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Who or what is this that WWE keeps showing promos of?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

sting


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sting again.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It's The Under'Haas.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

jfs1408 said:


> Tarver is on Smackdown


He was on RAW last week hanging out backstage.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

HHH on WWE TV ERRRRRBODY


----------



## ashepardo (Feb 1, 2011)

Pls, though I guess will already be made by the way RAW has been going, Michael Cole v Jerry Lawler at Wrestlemania, by the way do not think the WWE has a clue who the GM is, the gimmic has gone on to long, only way it makes sense if is it is Mick Foley the Hardcore Legend. Michael Cole is a giant tool!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

That looks alot like Stings coat.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

That's taker. Listen to the music


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HHH - Can't even produce a boy in a movie.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Triple H vs Lisa Simpson at Wrestlemania. Book it.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

HHH to return with that huge beard please!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually think it's Sting, but I shouldn't...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Old Western style serial killer gimmick?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christ on a stick. Stick to your day job HHH...banging Stephanie.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Why Triple H? Why?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Sting is coming baby!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah, I'm not watching this.... 


I love it when trailers give away the entire movie. I feel like I just watched the entire thing.*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

This movie looks so, so, so awful.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

This movie looks REALLY lame.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Joel said:


> HHH - Can't even produce a boy in a movie.



:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If it's Sting, I'm elated.

If it's Undertaker, I'm happy.

If it's anyone else, I'm pissed.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They wouldnt hype taker with a return date, they would just hype him with promos


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

How come his daughter doesn't have his nose?

And that film looks terrible.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Wow and I thought Triple H acting couldn’t get any worst from Blade Trinity.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm going to say that it is Sting or Batman....i'll just go with Sting


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Think it's Kong now.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

King about to beat 4 former world champions. Let's go!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

-_-

Makes knucklehead look like an Oscar candidate


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Another lame wwe movie


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Triple H vs Lisa Simpson at Wrestlemania. Book it.


LOL, glad someone else recognized that as Yeardley Smith.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

It's undertaker. He has to come back and set up a feud against barrett or whoever he faces at wrestlemania.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So this 2-21-11 thing is got to be Mistico, he's the only guy I see on WWE roster yet to debut.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Why the hell would a preview show the entire plot of the story..?!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Disappointed... no Booker T and Goldust tonight.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

what a clusterfuck is that imitation of a movie fuck you triple shit lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

WF CRASHED AGAIN due to the chaperone?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jesus the forum crash again :lmao


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

The Chaperone is so bad, it made the forums crash for a second.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Joey Styles' Twitter said:


> Again...no competition from football equals WWE dance off.


Zing.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

The King of Blaze said:


> Wow and I thought Triple H acting couldn’t get any worst from Blade Trinity.


This trailer makes Blade Trinity look like a time-tested classic.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

AVA SONG!

I want Triple H back


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Triple H vs Lisa Simpson at Wrestlemania. Book it.



Wow I thought I was the only person who caught that


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

I really think its Kong.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

omfg Morrison did that?!?!?!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_That was crazy_


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

KING SHEAMUS


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

QUICK DOES ANYONE HAVE THAT 2 21 11 PROMO QUICK QUICK HOLY SHIT


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Too many limes


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

John Morrison: He's not a REAL MAN and can't do a REAL FIGHT.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow that spider man jump was ridiculous


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

How in the bluist of blue hells did that fool pull that off?!?!

I absolutely hate Sheamus.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus needs to get rid of that robe


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Lobsterhead.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES!!! OOOOOOOOOOOHHH!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Christ on a stick. Stick to your day job HHH...banging Stephanie.


I do wish I had that job


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL? FUCK OFF.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

IT'S TYLER BLACK IT HAS TO BE OMG! ITS AWESOME KONG IT HAS TO BE OMG! ITS STING OMG! Stop speculating.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

So hold on the winner faces Miz at Elimination Chamber or Wrestlemania?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

GOD DOMIT! Another commercial?! We just had one!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Christ on a stick. Stick to your day job HHH...banging Stephanie.


Awesome day job.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

God FUCKING dammit. Morrison entering 1st. He's screwed. :fpalm


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Someone got some Raw in my ads.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

OK, next week I'm watching a stream of USA network.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

TURTY 9OINE



Well, just the six tonight.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

JoMo a trending topic? Oh look Michael Cole is trending...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I want Donald Trump to buy Raw again....


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

now that i watched the promo again.. i believe the figure has a massive pair of cankles, which leads me to believe it may be kong.

but seriously, why would they waste such awesome vignettes on a diva?


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

So.. hmm? The king will either be #1 contender or in the Elimination Chamber??


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

This battle royal better be awesome.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

wwefanatic89 said:


> So hold on the winner faces Miz at Elimination Chamber or Wrestlemania?


The winner of the Raw Rumble faces Miz at Elimination Chamber. The winner of the Raw chamber faces Miz (or whoever wins at Elimination Chamber) at WrestleMania. *head explodes*


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

John Morrison sould just be default #1 in every Royal Rumble from now on.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I will RAGE SFM if Morrison kicks Sheamus out. S.F.M


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wsupden said:


> IT'S TYLER BLACK IT HAS TO BE OMG! ITS AWESOME KONG IT HAS TO BE OMG! ITS STING OMG! Stop speculating.


Um. Speculating is.. kind of the point.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Im Mr. Bradstone. And I AM THE CHAPERON!


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> IT'S TYLER BLACK IT HAS TO BE OMG! ITS AWESOME KONG IT HAS TO BE OMG! ITS STING OMG! Stop speculating.


Maybe its Mistico


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

StraightEdged said:


> OK, next week I'm watching a stream of USA network.


If you're watching the Sky HD stream, you're probably dying lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So has anyone GIF'd Cole dancing?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

wwefanatic89 said:


> So hold on the winner faces Miz at Elimination Chamber or Wrestlemania?


*Yes.. and the losers are in the Elimination Chamber for a title shot at WM.*


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

5 Hour energy does work, but by god their ads look so unprofessional.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Miz is obviously retaining at the Elimination Chamber. If he was in the actual chamber match there's no way he could win after the way he has been booked.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

the only advert worth sumthin is celtic v rangers


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

is the chaperone disguised as a mixture of undertaker sting and a gunman form the wildwest


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wsupden said:


> IT'S TYLER BLACK IT HAS TO BE OMG! ITS AWESOME KONG IT HAS TO BE OMG! ITS STING OMG! Stop speculating.


There's nothing wrong with the speculation. It's one of the main reasons we come here. 

People get excited about something for once and some of you are just waiting to shit on it.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> IT'S TYLER BLACK IT HAS TO BE OMG! ITS AWESOME KONG IT HAS TO BE OMG! ITS STING OMG! Stop speculating.


Not until 2/21/11 gets here


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

For those speculating about 2-21-11:

It's CM Punk trolling everyone again.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok not speculating but stupid choices on who you think it is. It's not kong, they're not gonna do debut promos or return promos on a diva, it's someone who wears long leather coats and black boots in the ring, sting or taker, taker has to set up an opponent against him at WM, so it's him.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

BUH!? @ SD! ME.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> If you're watching the Sky HD stream, you're probably dying lol


I'm watching the sky stream tonight, wanted to experience it from the UK point of view.

NEVER AGAIN


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Laycool to win WHC


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Wsupden said:


> IT'S TYLER BLACK IT HAS TO BE OMG! ITS AWESOME KONG IT HAS TO BE OMG! ITS STING OMG! Stop speculating.


*Why should people stop speculating? Isn't that the point of the teaser promo?*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King will be seventh.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

that's TNA booking right there fpalm


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Booker T please take King's spot in this match. Or maybe the King will get a beat down, not be able to compete at EC, and then Booker T will get in. PLEASE!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

3 on 2 handicap match ?
Laycool & Kelly Kelly ?
World Heavyweight Title match ?

:lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison will be the 2nd one out sadly


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

wait...thats the match on friday? so a diva can win the world title? wow...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Database Error

^that's what happens when you tease Sting coming to the wwe and Mark Henry dances on the same night.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Will mark for Diesel Blues......


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Wait...whats the match on smackdown?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Supercena time


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sheamus just shat his pants


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

brrrrrrrrrrrrr vafancullo


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Barney!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hoping Michelle McCool wins the world heavyweight championship on SmackDown.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

GET OUT OF THERE SHEAMUS!!! UNDER THE RIPES. UNDER THE ROPES!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I kinda want cena to win this.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

StraightEdged said:


> Wait...whats the match on smackdown?


Handicap 3 on 2

Dolhp and Laycool vs Edge and Kelly Kelly


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Morrison has done it loads of times before. fpalm


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn Morrison is awesome


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

He should have superkicked him. It would have been awesome.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I hope Laycool wins the WHC, and challenges ADR at WM.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

NateTahGreat said:


> Handicap 3 on 2
> 
> Dolhp and Laycool vs Edge and Kelly Kelly


I thought vickie said it was a title match?


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

If morrison is not booked to win he should just throw everyone out anyway. Fuck WWE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Never? Shelton reversed the f-u that way as well


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Undertaker vs. Michelle McCool @ WRESTLEMANIA?!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I got it! 2-21-2011 is Jeff Hardy's new court date!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

God I would love to see Sting in WWE. Haha, Nash, Booker, & Sting all showing up in WWE. TNA is shitting themselves.

But I do really think those promos are for Undertaker.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Layla for WHC? Fuck Yes!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Morrison has done it loads of times before. fpalm


I think he means somebody flipping out of the AA in that way.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Husky harris makes me lol every time someone says it


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Calling Truth/ Triple H to replace him and come out last.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

go Punk.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I got it! 2-21-2011 is Jeff Hardy's new court date!


:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*2.21.11*


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Sheamus looked like he was fisting Cena...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

whats up


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

StraightEdged said:


> I thought vickie said it was a title match?


it is :lmao


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

ZooKeepah!!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Didn't Morrison beat Punk for the ECW Title? Can they please play up a little history, to build up the future!?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Truth is so out of place in this match.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

well let's see JoMO makes sense..but I'm sure King will win it


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Zooooooookeeeeeeppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

NO R TRUTH DONT ATTACK YOUR FWIEND


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

If R-Truth eliminates Morrison I'm gonna be pissed


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It's been shit.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I'm enjoying this since I missed it last night.

I assumed that the promo was for The Undertaker.

Is it even within the realm of possibility that it's Sting?

I haven't kept up with what's going on with TNA.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

lol. skin the cat botch.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL truth


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL TRUTHH


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

FAIL


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

PMSL at Truth!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

ROFL R-Truth.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Truth botch


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

botch


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

truth can't do it fialure


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

You fucking suck Truth!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Good work Truth... BACK TO THE MIDCARD!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL fail truth


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cena Yo' Fwiend


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol truf


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Botch by Truth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh that was awful Truth.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA :lmao Truth just showed why he'll always be nothing more than a jobber!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

truth just stop


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Botch from the zookeeper


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> *2.21.11*












*2.21.11*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Would have been cool if both hit the flip but it was too much bounce on the ropes...


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> *2.21.11*


Sub-Zero?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That's what's u.... nope, nearly there... u.... waiiiiiit.... UP. At last.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Truth is so out of place in this match.


Yeah, not like Jerry Lawler. He's gonna fit right in.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol R-truth couldn't get up there.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Had R-truth not botched that to hell and back, that would have been awesome.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

LMAO K Kwikk FAIL


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

someone needs to make a gif of that botch by truth


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What a fail LOL. And that's the TRUTH!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha. If that was botch at least he made it look good.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That's so gonna be on Botchamania!

:lmao


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Vince:* "Okay Truth, you're gonna do the same spot with John Morrison."
*Truth:* "Fuck."


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Someone wanted to appear at the next Botchamania :lmao...


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Boy R-Truth screwed that one up :lmao


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> it is :lmao


WTF, so a 3 on 2 handicap match for the WHC?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Truth just got future endevoured


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Wasted entrant, damn right there Cole.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

King clearing the ring, fo sho


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I had a feeling that R-Truth wasn't going to fully pull himself up.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kings on fire


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena got owned! :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena to eliminate everyone


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

lawler cleaning the fucking house


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And we thought Miz jobbed to King, now all of these guys at the same time, damn!


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

The day I job for King is the last day I work for WWE.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Er... why did Sheamus help Punk?


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Get lawler out asap


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> well let's see JoMO makes sense..but I'm sure King will win it


That would take JoMo out of the Chamber and have King in it. And why is Truth going after faces only it seems?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HE'S NEVER BEEN CHAMPION!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL CM punk


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Orton gonna RKO Cena's Fwiend.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

FINALLY. SOMEBODY DOES SOMETHING INTELLIGENT.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Hasn't Lawler had a Mania match? The midgets right? vs Doink's midgets.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

7 guys in the ring........that's the max amount that was in the ring last night!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at Cole *


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

hahahaha this orton cm punk feud is gonna be great


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

And punk crawls away like a little pussy.


----------



## kazukek (Mar 31, 2008)

Cena sells Kings punch better than a nexus beat beatdown.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

disgusting oily creep


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

I smell a shitty finish coming


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CM Punk is gonna pull a Marella!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Is Lawler retiring? Cause it seems they are giving him a final run.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Punk is in hornswoggles bed


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

kick his ass Randy!!!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

How does Orton know hes under the ring? Fuck off.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Any other NXT fans mark out a little bit just now when Michael Cole said 'octopus'?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I wonder if it's still huge under the ring.....


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

wow


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

HAHAHA awesome face by Punk when Orton pulled him out from under the ring


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Damn it, I thought Orton would've pulled someone else out of there and WHAT

TRUTH ELIMINATING ORTON?

RKO/PUNK FEUD GUARANTEED


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ZOMG RTRUTH.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL! TRUTH ELIMINATED ORTON.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Orton gone. Yeah, King's winning.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Randy Orton needs to go to an insane asylum. Orton is gonna fuck someone up.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Loving the Punk - Orton fued_


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Zoekeeper to get punted in the head next week.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LMAO R-Truth eliminating Orton :lmao


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

MORE COMMERCIALS


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Truth made up for that botch by eliminating Orton


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

TRUTH JUST DID WHAT!?!?!?!?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Truth >>> Orton


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKO is out as soon as he gets in, I really thought King or Truth would have been first.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

They let the Hersey bar take out Orton


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

hahaha orton eliminated by r-truth


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LMAO Thank u truth


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Hasn't Lawler had a Mania match? The midgets right? vs Doink's midgets.


wasn't that at survivior series?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

radiatedrich said:


> Yeah, not like Jerry Lawler. He's gonna fit right in.


I nearly chocked on my beer then A-hole


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Pretty surprised Orton is out already!


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

R-Truth eliminated Orton O_O WTF!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

what the fuck


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

DAMNN!!! R-Truth eliminated Orton.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

ZOOKEEPAH SLAYS ZE VIPAH!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

mordeaci said:


> How does Orton know hes under the ring? Fuck off.


*Because he's not IN the ring. Where else is he gonna be?*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Damn it, I thought Orton would've pulled someone else out of there and WHAT
> 
> TRUTH ELIMINATING ORTON?
> 
> RKO/PUNK FEUD GUARANTEED


That would have been funny if Orton pulled someone out but..."Hornswoggle?!"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

StraightEdged said:


> WTF, so a 3 on 2 handicap match for the WHC?


Thats to stupid even for Russo.



Here you go


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

mordeaci said:


> How does Orton know hes under the ring? Fuck off.


He looked at the script.

Also, Orton just got his shit wrecked and THAT'S the TRUTH!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Randy: Wtf, Truth?
R-Truth: Hey, I'm the only black motherfucker in this match, baby.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes!!!!

Orton and Punk down, just Cena to go and I'm happy. It's gonna be Morrison!!!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao R Truth eliminating Orton. What universe am I in.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Game Fiend said:


> They let the Hersey bar take out Orton


Wat???


----------



## kazukek (Mar 31, 2008)

Well Truth is the zookeeper makes since he took care of the viper.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Game Fiend said:


> They let the Hersey bar take out Orton


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

So punk and orton are in the chamber.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Amber Heard in that Drive Angry commercial...

Holy. Fucking. Shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NateTahGreat said:


> And punk crawls away like a little pussy.


Well, if anyone knows anything about pussies...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I will be SHOCKED if King doesn't win.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

radiatedrich said:


> Yeah, not like Jerry Lawler. He's gonna fit right in.


Eh, he's likely retiring. They're giving him a run. At least it makes sense, unlike a glorified midcarder in there with main eventers.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I like Truth now.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

King is definitely winning this.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

R Truth to win.... HA!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm glad that the Orton/Punk feud will be non-title.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

kazukek said:


> Well Truth is the zookeeper makes since he took care of the viper.


good one! :lmao unfortunately for you I'm out of reps for the next 24 hours


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

If King wins Elimination Chamber will suck.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Why have Orton come out last to be eliminated so quickly? Lol


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

*2.21.11*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

NateTahGreat said:


> And punk crawls away like a little pussy.


You are what you eat.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Well, if anyone knows anything about pussies...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

See lawler grabbing zookepeh's ass


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Truth dont wanna gooo!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Miz to take out Cena soon


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

why are the other three guys chillin in the corner?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Miz to screw Cena


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Well, if anyone knows anything about pussies...


It's Batista.

I just don't think that really makes him seem like a dominating force when he crawls away at the first sign of danger.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Botch ??


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Lesson 1. NEVER try to "line" RKO or Cena. It will be reversed every single time.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Truth was supposed to grab ropes there too, y'know.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Morrison is winning this


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh snap...


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

c'mon JOMO


----------



## VanDamn (Feb 1, 2011)

and supercena is at it again with a double F-U..


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Kings winning.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LIME KING!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jerry its all yours


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Eh, he's likely retiring. They're giving him a run. At least it makes sense, unlike a glorified midcarder in there with main eventers.


Morrison isn't a Main Eventer, either.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

omg no no no


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Cena catches seamus


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

jerry is winning this shit


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I like how cena held sheamus in the ring


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I would've died laughing if Sheamus got eliminated there


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I seriously thought they were setting up a triple elimination for Lawler. I would have puked.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

For a second there I thought there were all gonna elinimate each other and have King win by default fpalm.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy shit. :lmao


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

WHAT KIND OF SHIT IS MORRISON ON?!?!?!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

J mo what the fuck


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

wooooooooooooow Morrison damn


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

holy shit


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

morrison really is amazing sometimes


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WHAT


SO


MUCH

PARKOUR


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

HOLY SHIT ON WHEELS JOHN MORRISON!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

King of the Rumble, it was once HBK, now it's Morrison!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy Shit, @ Morrison!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

gtfo sheamus


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Jesus, how many times Morrison gonna be awesome?!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

MORRISON IS A FUCKING MONSTER!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

holy fuck jomo


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Morrison getting kicked in the balls.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I saw that Morrison. Scooting like a motherfucker.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Morrison is one sick guy. da hell was that!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Flying Helmans.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao awesome


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

shit man jomo u missed


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

the wiff....


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

3 faces vs 1 heel and Sheamus is still in there lol


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Another awesome Morrison moment


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

starship of BOTCH


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Sheamus catapult.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

This entire RAW has been a botchfest. LMFAO.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I swear Morrison wear magnates for shoes


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

does Morrison ever hit that move?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Botched SSP.

Morrsion. :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lime king tapped as soon as he touched him 

Botch by J-MO there


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh fuck off Morrison you spot monkey!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am a jomo fan now lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Morrison amazingly saves himself from elimination for the second night in a row.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

AGAIN!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stop doing that move....and gtfo with the parkour shit already. Overkill.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Just as we thought he was getting on a role... JOMO botches. Son i'm disappoint


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Morrison still in by the toes hanging on to the ropes.. I can't stop laughing at this dude being the young HBK of the rumble.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

AND MORRISON WITH THE MISS!

CENA SELLS A SIMPLE ELBOW TO THE BACK LIKE DEATH!


lolll


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Starship Pain botch the landing. Rough.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

NOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

give me a fucking break

after all that it's a kick to the face that take's him out


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Morrison really tries hard to stay in Rumbles!,Sheamus!!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

fuck off

morrison shoulda won


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Goddammit!!!!!!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Morrison must kick ass at Twister.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Morrison is out... My interest is gone. *


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

JoMo's hair touched the floor


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Morrison <3


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Oh fuck off Morrison you spot monkey!


What the hell are you talking about???


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

HA! Get In Sheamoos lad. I hope he loses though. Sheamus and Elimination Chamber = GOOOOOD.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And again they fuck Morrison's momentum as soon as it begins to build...FUCK!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

God domit, why did Morrison have to go?!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ugh... Morrison eliminated. I no longer care for this match even a little bit.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

As much as I dislike Morrison. He is a freak of nature.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King will throw both of them out.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

E no one wants to see Lawler in another title match.....


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

FUCK


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

king wins....


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

sigh...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fuck off, WWE. Fuck off forever.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

WTFWTFWTF NOOOOOOO


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Morrison's been pulling off amazing spots but he botches one move and now everyone makes it seem like he's some sort of botch artist.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

King wins lol


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME RIGHT NOW


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wooooow


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Come on_


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Holy fucking shit!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

King was just trying to eliminate Cena...and then when he actually does he looks shocked and sorry?


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

how pitiful


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

o.o


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

King wins. woow.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

JERRY FOR THE FUCKING WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is anyone surprised Jerry won?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

fpalm are you fucking kidding me??? This is just bullshit. What the fuck is up with this push of Lawler?????


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

King wins. Oh dear...


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Noooooooooo


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Double fuck this....


----------



## VanDamn (Feb 1, 2011)

King wins.
/facepalm


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao x1000000000000


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That was an obvious result. No way was King going in the Chamber. Cole interferes at EC, Cole vs. King at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hahahahahahahah fuck that.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> AND MORRISON WITH THE MISS!
> 
> CENA SELLS A SIMPLE ELBOW TO THE BACK LIKE DEATH!
> 
> ...


Hey, that stuff is supposed to hurt, when your looked up as a dozen billion children's idol.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Prick Cena being a prick there. WTF WAS THAT FOR YOU DICK.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

......I have no words.

WWE Trolls > WF Trolls


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

jerry lawler vs the miz on PPV

thank fuck we in the uk usually get february's ppv for free


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*KING KING KING!!!!*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Meltdown commence....3.....2....KABOOM!


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

What the mother fucking fuck fuck.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

WTF no Morrison. oh well GO SHEAMUS


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

:no:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THIS IS RAAAW!! lol


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Miz/Lawler yet again.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So they refuse to give Morrison the ball despite being very over, but yet we still have to deal with mediocre guys like Seamus who get less of a reaction? WHAT IS THIS


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

Morrison is garbage. Spot monkey fool with zero personality.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Jerry f'in Lawler?!?!?!?

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez, I'm thankful this was just for the #1 contender @ EC.

Hey Miz haters...... guess what? Miz is going to WM 27 as WWE champ!!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

.........


MIZ IS GOING TO WRESTLEMANIA AS CHAMP!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Cena gonna help King take the belt off Miz, lulz


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

why is Cena so giddy?


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Now I'm really pissed.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh dear lawdy lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BRUTAL....


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

I wanna hire Cole to be my lifecoach...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Who didn't see that coming


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow whoever did this tonight makes Vince Russo look like a God.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm going to admit -- I marked.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao the forum crash again


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

FUCK THIS SHIT
FUCK THIS SHIT

CORNETTE_FACE.JPG

JUST PISS OFF ALREADY
UGH


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

WWE be trolling


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I marked

I hope Cole cost Lawler the title which sets up Cole/Lawler at WM, i'd love to see Cole get knocked out.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Main eventers jobbing to a 60 year old announcer lolz good one wwe


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

They hinted this WAY to much tonight lol.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Stop doing that move....and gtfo with the parkour shit already. Overkill.


Parkour could never be overkill!

.....F'n Lawler!,Cole sure is f'n pissed!!


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

The Miz....is going into Wrestlemania....as champ.

I'm letting that sink in now.....


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> ut yet we still have to deal with mediocre guys like Seamus who get less of a reaction?


lmao at sheamus being mediocre.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> King will throw both of them out.


Called it. Kind of.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lmao:lmao Miz vs. Lawler at the ppv. Good luck with that


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

this is bullshit


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I love it actually


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Cole will cost King the WWE Title, again. King/Cole @ WrestleMania. Reading it like a book.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

this promotion sucks.

CZW is better than this lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Miz living the dream of being the champ at wrestlemania. Maybe Morrison will win at EC.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Arg why WWE why


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree with Cole... This is a travesty. You have Morrison in there, pulling spots up the ass and then he has to lose to Lawler. Hell, I would have liked Sheamus to win and I don't really like him.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

If King beats Miz at EC... i will fucking love it


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Jerry Lawler is main eventing the last PPV before Wrestlemania* :lmao :lmao

Did RAW Creatives take booking clinics from Vince Russo?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Im gonna love Cole ripping King a new one for 3 weeks!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaaaand King wins. And people say TNA has too many old guys hanging around the main events... at least they haven't been just commentating for the last 15 years.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

man cole was pissed


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i acutally wanted cena to win that so we can have cena vs miz done with i guess not


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

King is going to headline wrestlemania lol just kidding



night all xx


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Cole's gonna cost Lawler the title at EC, leading to Cole vs. King at WM. How lovely.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

I love it!!! Great moment. I'm really loving this Lawler push and it was a really feel good moment


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why kill Morrison's building momentum for nothing? I mean if Cena won, at least I would understand and it would make sense. But King? I'm done, no more fucking Raw.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If Lawler wins the WWE Title, I will buy a plane ticket to New York City.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lime King's tantrum. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dr.Boo said:


> Miz living the dream of being the champ at wrestlemania. Maybe Morrison will win at EC.


It's going to be Cena. See this coming a mile away.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

What a fucking embarrassment. WWE doesn't give a shit about Wrestlemania this year


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The big surprise here is this CONFIRMS Miz will carry the title into Wrestlemania. I wasn't expecting that, and I'm really glad to see it.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Some 60 year old is the #1 contender for the title? Lmao

If king wins the title, they are no better than TNA lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Dr.Boo said:


> Miz living the dream of being the champ at wrestlemania. Maybe Morrison will win at EC.


:lmao over Orton & Cena ?

but you won't be the last person to think this


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Even Jeremy Piven is pissed about the "Elimination Cage" main event.fpalm


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

What a shit Raw


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

If the King can get a title shot then dammit Christian can get one too. WWE needs to stop playing with my emotions and make that shit happen. ASAP!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> FUCK THIS SHIT
> FUCK THIS SHIT
> 
> CORNETTE_FACE.JPG
> ...


Yo We did


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Miz/Cena and Cole/Lawler at 'Mania. Pretty obvious I think.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

So the road to wrestlemania has started....wow


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Miz vs Morrison at Wrestlemania maybe? If they continue to build up Morrison for the next 3 months, it WILL draw.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lmao at sheamus being mediocre.


He sure as hell isn't a great talent.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I will laugh my mother fucking ass off if Miz ends up losing to Jerry Lawler in three weeks and Jerry goes to WM as champion... and I want the Miz to go to Mania with the belt, but the reaction on this forum would be hilarious.

Actually, in all seriousness, I could see Lawler beating Miz for the title at EC, only to lose it the next night on Raw, sending it right back to The Miz.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dr.Boo said:


> Miz living the dream of being the champ at wrestlemania. Maybe Morrison will win at EC.


*I think Cena will win at EC to face Miz at WM... or as MrMister stated, the irony of what Miz did to Cena at RR will be lost.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lmao at sheamus being mediocre.


lmao at you not thinking Sheamus is mediocre


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

King will lose at EC (nearly called it No Way Out) but if he wins it'll probably be no shorter than a day long title reign as sort of a "lifetime achievement" thing. 

No way he was getting in the Chamber. And if he "did," Ted would probably KO him before hand and get it. Seemed pretty obvious as to what they were doing from the get go.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> It's going to be Cena. See this coming a mile away.


A man can dream though.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Iron Sheik with the Tweet of the Night!



> michael cole is the gay, my good friend the jerry lawler i love him since the memphis. he my brother


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Not gonna lie, I'm fucking pumped for Miz/Cena as long as they reference their history, but what does this mean for the Nexus/Cena angle, is that over?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lmao at sheamus being mediocre.


Well I think he's nothing special in the ring or on the mic, so... yeah I think he is mediocre. 

Whereas Morrison is over, great in the ring (although granted he sucks on the mic) and is charismatic, and despite being in desperate need for some new main event faces he still can't catch a break. I'm not even his biggest fan but come on now.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't get if they wanted Miz to be the "lucky Champion" he should retain in an Elimination Chamber match. Nobody has walked in and left champion on that PPV. 
Instead we get Lawler Vs. Miz. Buyrates in the negative.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

The RAW rumble match itself was better than most parts of Royal Rumble.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mordeaci said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm fucking pumped for Miz/Cena as long as they reference their history, but what does this mean for the Nexus/Cena angle, is that over?


yeah tehy shifted the focus to Randy.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

i give tonight raw 4 out of 5 good night everyone.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

mordeaci said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm fucking pumped for Miz/Cena as long as they reference their history, but what does this mean for the Nexus/Cena angle, is that over?


Probably so since Cena eliminated Punk last night and now he is feuding with Orton.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lets play a game
how many 2 21 11 threads will be made in the next three weeks?


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Lawler?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What the fuck is with Raw? 2009 = shit. 2010 = okay. 2011 = shit. And then reverse it for Smackdown. Do they cycle writing staff?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Three superstars to build in this Rumble match... and Jerry Lawler gets the shot.

Even worse is creative still won't build Miz into a credible champ. Beating a 60+ year old man and winning against the credible wrestlers with help from SIX men does not build a WWE champ.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> He sure as hell isn't a great talent.


lol yes he is.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

This means The Miz vs John Cena will close Wrestlemania this year...what a joke.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

mordeaci said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm fucking pumped for Miz/Cena as long as they reference their history, but what does this mean for the Nexus/Cena angle, is that over?


it looks like they're going with Punk/Orton, which is BS.

why have Punk become the new leader and go after Cena if they were just going to forget about it ?

I hope they go with a fatal 4 way instead.


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess theres always a chance that The King wins so he can say he was a WWE champion, and just drop the belt the next night to Punk, then have Punk/Orton for the belt, Cena/Miz without it. But I doubt it. Maybe King will go the way of Teddy?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

mordeaci said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm fucking pumped for Miz/Cena as long as they reference their history, but what does this mean for the Nexus/Cena angle, is that over?


Miz vs Cena will be one of the worse WWE title matches in recent history.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Three superstars to build in this Rumble match... and Jerry Lawler gets the shot.
> 
> Even worse is creative still won't build Miz into a credible champ. Beating a 60+ year old man and winning against the credible wrestlers with help from SIX men does not build a WWE champ.


Miz is like an old school heel champ. Cheating, and being a coward all the way. He's not suppose to look credible. He will beat Lawler probably with Coles help setting up Cole vs Lawler at WM.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> lmao at you not thinking Sheamus is mediocre


Hi, me here. You are wrong.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Three superstars to build in this Rumble match... and Jerry Lawler gets the shot.
> 
> Even worse is creative still won't build Miz into a credible champ. Beating a 60+ year old man and winning against the credible wrestlers with help from SIX men does not build a WWE champ.


The most you can ask for is 1 clean win over someone.
Heel aren't suppose to beat people clean, they're the bad guys remember ?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lol yes he is.


He's not, really.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> What the fuck is with Raw? 2009 = shit. 2010 = okay. 2011 = shit. And then reverse it for Smackdown. Do they cycle writing staff?


No. it has always been shit since 2003. Blame the crappy writers Stephanie hires.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lol yes he is.


Nah, he's bores me. His character is bland, his in-ring skills are boring, his talking on the mic is no different from any other heel. Not convincing me otherwise.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So let me get this straight, Jerry "The King" Lawler is going to wrestle for the title in the next PPV?


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

We never got an explanation as to why Nexus attacked Orton lol. Regardless I'm still looking forward to their feud.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

So practically Miz is going to main event WrestleMania? Yawn.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay so is lawler retiring soon? I would understand if that is the reason why they are pushing him.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

virus21 said:


> So let me get this straight, Jerry "The King" Lawler is going to wrestle for the title in the next PPV?


More like this...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Nah, he's bores me. His character is bland, his in-ring skills are boring, his talking on the mic is no different from any other heel. Not convincing me otherwise.


so having good matches with everyone he wrestles is boring to you? good to know.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Anyone have DVR? Can someone please upload clip of that 2/21 promo.


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

Its on WWE.com
Go to the videos


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This virtually guarantees that whomever goes in to Wrestlemania as champion will be the least credible individual to do so in Wrestlemania history.


----------



## Tarheel73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Where was Booker T and Nash tonight?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

What the hell? Why is Jerry Lawler wrestling the Miz for the 5th time, on PPV???


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Hi, me here. You are wrong.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> More like this...


Indeed. Someone needs to put wrestlers faces in that one.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the EC PPVs Main draw are the chamber matches so its ok

would a been nice if miz could a gotten a clean legit win thogh....


----------



## Mr.ErKMahon (Jun 26, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Okay so is lawler retiring soon? I would understand if that is the reason why they are pushing him.


This. WWE is obviously giving Lawler his swan song so he can call it quits. Don't be shocked if he beats Miz at EC to become champ, either. With the way things are going lately with Lawler getting heavily involved, I can easily see him sport the gold for a month and have him in a triple threat at Mania with Miz and Cena, dropping it to Cena and calling it a career. 

Then don't be surprised to see him beat the hell out of Cole on his way out the door, which will then allow Booker T to take over as Lawler's successor on Raw commentary.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wwe is pethetic. this match wont sell. now its just a givin the miz will walk into WM 27 champ


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Okay so is lawler retiring soon? I would understand if that is the reason why they are pushing him.


Because he is over. Listen to the ovation he receives. It's almost as big as any top babyface.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> so having good matches with everyone he wrestles is boring to you? good to know.


Nothing I haven't seen before. The matches have been decent at best (with exception of the Morrison match). And his reigns were very lackluster.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Nothing I haven't seen before. The matches have been decent at best (with exception of the Morrison match). And his reigns were very lackluster.


I agree.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

With the WWE TITLE match being Miz vs. Lawler and Cena being a lock to win the elimination chamber, I don't think I'll be ordering EC this year.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

llamadux said:


> Anyone have DVR? Can someone please upload clip of that 2/21 promo.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUqTGgOZyd8


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

I stopped watching when I saw that Lawler would be in the RAW Rumble. GTFO Lawler.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

bme said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUqTGgOZyd8


wow that was fast. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

What about Cole dancing?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wwe booking..............there are no words. Why the hell is jerry lawler in a wwe title match at a ppv

TNA is horrid, WWE isn't that much better.

Can we please just get a solid wrestling promotion. Thankfully smackdown is showing signs of life and good booking.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hoping for a bella gif


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

What a joke.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

EC should be pretty dismal. Wrestlemania should be bad if it's Cena vs. Miz(again...) and only Del Rio vs. Edge(no Christian). This Raw was just horrible. One of the worst in a while. The ONLY thing that _could_ help Wrestlemania get more buys is if that 2/21/11 is what it looked like it could be...


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol IWC is like "Oh TNA pushes old guys waaahh!!!!". And then WWE pulls this shit by pushing Lawler! LMAO!


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Thrillerr said:


> Morrison's been pulling off amazing spots but he botches one move and now everyone makes it seem like he's some sort of botch artist.


Exactly.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

sure wish aj styles was on tna so I could have a wrestle show to look forward to some. A blind man could tell you whats going to happen.
cena vs miz cena wins his 3rd is it elimination chamber to become wwe champion 4 titles wins at mania. How fuckin orginal, 
fun fact did you know ever since cenas been in the wwe hes been in a title match. GTFO all ready.

cole vs jerry in a grudge match.. after miz's girlfriend screws jerry over. Honestly wwe could be building up the US title but no instead they give the annoucers a feud thanks vince.

punk/orton/nexus got no build up what so ever. WWE sure loved to build nexus up before. Oh thats right wwe only gives a shit about cena and who hes feuding with.

had a bad day at work and sitting through two hours of shit doesn't help my mood


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Lol IWC is like "Oh TNA pushes old guys waaahh!!!!". And then WWE pulls this shit by pushing Lawler! LMAO!


the difference is that lawler has no chance in hell of winning


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Thrillerr said:


> Morrison's been pulling off amazing spots but he botches one move and now everyone makes it seem like he's some sort of botch artist.


Same with kofi, poor things



dan_marino said:


> So they refuse to give Morrison the ball despite being very over


lol Kofi again :lmao


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

perro said:


> the difference is that lawler has no chance in hell of winning


Yes that makes entertaining tv


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> wwe is pethetic. this match wont sell. now its just a givin the miz will walk into WM 27 champ


*I don't see any match with Miz in it being able to sell. They don't need The Miz to sell anyway. The Elimination Chamber is what will sell this PPV.*


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

this should be wms theme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't see any match with Miz in it being able to sell. They don't need The Miz to sell anyway. The Elimination Chamber is what will sell this PPV.*


The chamber that isn't for the freaking title....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Yes that makes entertaining tv


The Crowd seemed to like it

shows what we know huh


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

GamerGirl said:


> sure wish aj styles was on tna so I could have a wrestle show to look forward to some. A blind man could tell you whats going to happen.
> cena vs miz cena wins his 3rd is it elimination chamber to become wwe champion 4 titles wins at mania. How fuckin orginal,
> fun fact did you know ever since cenas been in the wwe hes been in a title match. GTFO all ready.
> 
> ...


Yeah there was no explanation as to why CM Punk attacked Orton.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> The chamber that isn't for the freaking title....


Tell me what the chamber matches in 08 were for? NUMBER 1 CONTENDER!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Lol IWC is like "Oh TNA pushes old guys waaahh!!!!". And then WWE pulls this shit by pushing Lawler! LMAO!





perro said:


> the difference is that lawler has no chance in hell of winning


AND that Lawler has never been to WM in 18 years AND that Lawler is most likely retiring afterward.

But nice try.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Plus, people are actually acknowledging it as fairly stupid, instead of defending it as "But he's putting the Miz over!"


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

They easily could have saved WrestleMania by having Cena win the Rumble and take the belt off Miz, and have Punk or Orton win the Chamber, but they chose not to. Even if we've seen Cena/Orton so many times it'd be better than Cena/Miz.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RVD 1010 said:


> They easily could have saved WrestleMania by having Cena win the Rumble and take the belt off Miz, and have Punk or Orton win the Chamber, but they chose not to. *Even if we've seen Cena/Orton so many times it'd be better than Cena/Miz.*


No God no it isnt :no:


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

perro said:


> The Crowd seemed to like it
> 
> shows what we know huh


The crowd that gets smaller and smaller every year.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> The crowd that gets smaller and smaller every year.


UfC is the blame for that, they could have Austin Vs Rock at mania and they'd still pale in comparison to 10 years ago


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

perro said:


> UfC is the blame for that, they could have Austin Vs Rock at mania and they'd still pale in comparison to 10 years ago


It's cause there's no competition and Vince has gotten lazy.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> It's cause there's no competition and Vince has gotten lazy.


It has nothing to do with competition or ur perceived "laziness"

Fact- Wrestling is not "In" any more

Fact- UFC is taking up the main market for it

Fact - Competition wouldn't do shit to help the business right now, it would just end up hurting it with the Economy


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

perro said:


> No God no it isnt :no:


Sadly, it kind of is. From a money standpoint at least.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

bme said:


> The most you can ask for is 1 clean win over someone.
> Heel aren't suppose to beat people clean, they're the bad guys remember ?


But if that heel can't beat *61 year old* Jerry Lawler cleanly (much less LOSE to him multiple times), HOW are you supposed to take him seriously against the top face John Cena, who's almost 30 years younger, more athletic, and more built, at Wrestlemania in what will most likely be the marquee matchup? Come on, 61 years old! That just makes Miz look bad when he's supposed to be one of the stars of the future.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> Sadly, it kind of is. From a money standpoint at least.


Not Even then

its been proving in all forms of Media, TV, Games, Movies

That if u serve people the same shit over and over people will stop eating it

They have driven Cena/Orton right into the ground, 

Miz/Cena has every thing it takes to draw


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

pretty sure that Miz/Cena will be better than Orton/HHH.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> pretty sure that Miz/Cena will be better than Orton/HHH.


I agree, and would willingly wager on it


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The people that but the PPV are buying it for the 2 Elimination Chamber matches. And the Raw Elimination Chamber match has an amazing lineup. They have Cena, Orton, Sheamus, Punk, and Morrison all in the same match. That's what will sell the PPV.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> The people that but the PPV are buying it for the 2 Elimination Chamber matches. And the Raw Elimination Chamber match has an amazing lineup. They have Cena, Orton, Sheamus, Punk, and Morrison all in the same match. That's what will sell the PPV.


don't forget about truth :lmao


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

talk about WWE outside of anywhere else people laugh at you, talk about UFC and everyone will be like OOH YEAH CHUCK LIDDEL aka MMA version of stone cold, lol.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

alright so i've given up on wrestling for the time being havent watched a full ep since december but here is what i am hoping... vince realized he was losing ppl due to UFC's popularity and has now marketed the program since to get kids introduced and invested in these characters and its working well enough, but the awful part is it makes it unwatchable to people above the age of 14... hopefully at some point they will feel the kids have grown up enough that in order to maintain them they will have to adapt the storylines when the audience grows, but unfortunately that wont be for awhile


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was mostly entertained by Raw tonight, thought the main event was a fun match, ending was a bit wtf though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A divas match here and a dance contest there aside, I was thoroughly entertained by Raw this week. Just enjoyed the hell out of most of it, really. Everybody seemed to be "up," the opening promo was hot, especially once Miz entered the fray (who keeps getting more over right now), the Orton segment with Husky was cool and it was nice to see him go more deranged again, and the main event delivered in spades, I actually enjoyed it more than the 'Rumble match for the most part, though it was obvious as hell that Lawler was winning.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I was entertained. Orton's finally got my attention again. Anyone calling his segment boring last night is simply a hater, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## YounGDamU (Feb 1, 2011)

Samee said:


> I was entertained. Orton's finally got my attention again. Anyone calling his segment boring last night is simply a hater, nothing more nothing less.


i agree. thought it was pretty cool seeing king win the raw rumble as well.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Enjoyable Raw mostly. I'm really liking the new feuds of Punk/Orton and Miz/Cena. They were right to swap those two feuds around. Taking down a stable = something a badass should do, while taking down the current top heel = something a top babyface should do. It's a no-brainer. The Punk/Orton feud has started off really nicely. Those brilliant 09 facial expressions from Orton were back and he looks genuinely badass again. 

You know it's WM season when the stories finally start to make sense and come together. I had that feeling after watching this show. Hell, even Bryan and The Bellas is looking like it'll have an end game coming soon, so it's an exciting period once again.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Samee said:


> I was entertained. Orton's finally got my attention again. Anyone calling his segment boring last night is simply a hater, nothing more nothing less.


I was more entertained by when he went after Punk under the ring and when he got tossed over the top rope. I knew he was gonna punt Harris anyway so it lessened his segment for me.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

rcc said:


> Enjoyable Raw mostly. I'm really liking the new feuds of Punk/Orton and Miz/Cena. They were right to swap those two feuds around. Taking down a stable = something a badass should do, while taking down the current top heel = something a top babyface should do. It's a no-brainer. The Punk/Orton feud has started off really nicely. Those brilliant 09 facial expressions from Orton were back and he looks genuinely badass again.
> 
> You know it's WM season when the stories finally start to make sense and come together. I had that feeling after watching this show. *Hell, even Bryan and The Bellas is looking like it'll have an end game coming soon, so it's an exciting period once again.*


On one hand, I agree, but on the other, when the Bellas and Gail and Bryan were all writhing around on the mat, I turned to someone and asked, "This is kind of neat and all, but I have no idea where this storyline can go." Bellas find some new hunk from FCW to challenge Bryan for the US Championship? If this angle and the Cody/Rey angle weren't running parallel with each other on the two brands right now, like, if this were a month ago, they could've had the Bellas show up on Raw with Cody, and go from there, but I'm struggling to think who could fit that bill on the main roster.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Raw was actually pretty good last night. Since I've been skipping Del Rio's segments for the past few months, I thought I'd watch his opening segment. While it wasn't bad or anything, I noticed that the crowd didn't react almost at all to what he said. I actually felt bad for the guy.

Stupid Miz ruined everything, I wanted to listen to some mariachi music.

Ohh, and fpalm to Lawler winning.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> A divas match here and a dance contest there aside, I was thoroughly entertained by Raw this week. Just enjoyed the hell out of most of it, really. Everybody seemed to be "up," the opening promo was hot, especially once Miz entered the fray (who keeps getting more over right now), the Orton segment with Husky was cool and it was nice to see him go more deranged again, and the main event delivered in spades, I actually enjoyed it more than the 'Rumble match for the most part, though it was obvious as hell that Lawler was winning.


*The divas match, due to LayCool *Mostly Layla* was one of the more entertaining segments of the night. *


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Major lol at Truth's attempt to skin the cat.

Also wonder why they've taken Harris out of the storyline (assuming so since the punt puts people on the shelf).


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Once again people going apeshit over something meaningless. Lawler's win was a fluke and he won't win the WWE Championship, end of. The Chamber match is now stacked.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

It's not sting, why would he come to raw when taker is on smackdown?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

very good show. adrs opening was great, guy may be massively overrated as a worker on this forum but he has buckets of charisma. layla should be on raw all the time, 2/21/11 promo was very well done, raw rumble was very good, orton and punk were great as usual and lawler winning was tremendous.

cena/miz, orton/punk, hhh/sheamus, edge/del rio, rhodes/rey, lawler/cole or riley, + sting/taker(hopefully) looks like a strong mania so far.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *The divas match, due to LayCool *Mostly Layla* was one of the more entertaining segments of the night. *


Just not feeling the current direction of the division, with Eve suddenly champ and Natalya still not being over, and all... However, Layla _was_ quite entertaining in the match. It wasn't bad by any means, really, I just wasn't _thoroughly_ entertained.  --Alberto Del Rio style


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

I honestly have no problem with Lawler winning, it means that the Miz with be main eventing Wrestlemania with Cena which will be great. Miz and Lawler never really had an ending, so it will end with Miz pinning him at EC. Plus it will likely be an exciting match if their TLC match was anything to go by


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> Hoping for a bella gif


Anyone notice how Brie is actually much prettier than Nikki?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> More like this...


More like this...






In all seriousness though, I think it's pretty clear this is Lawler's final swansong. Let the man have his match. It's not like he's stealing a spot from anyone is it? I can't think of anyone else who could challenge Miz for the title with Cena, Orton, Morrison, Truth, Sheamus and Punk all in the Chamber.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Morrison is uneliminatable. o_o


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Why do they keep insisting on putting Jerry Lawler into matches? Fair enough have him finish the feud with Miz on Raw but not at a PPV.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

peowulf said:


> Anyone notice how Brie is actually much prettier than Nikki?


I don't know which one is which but I did notice that one is prettier than the other while the less prettier one has a nicer body.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pretty good RAW. The dance off was lame and not exactly delighted at Miz/Lawler again but the opening segment with Edge, Miz and Del Rio was good and confirmed Edge/Del Rio for Mania, the Orton/Punk segment was great and the best way they've used Orton over the last few months and both Edge/Miz and the RAW Rumble were solid matches.

Also, very intrigued by the 2.21.11 vignette they showed. I'm pretty sure we would've heard news if it was Sting by now but hey, we can dream. It would be great for him to see him in WWE for the last year or two of his career.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pretty good Raw but I expected better coming off the Royal Rumble. I like the King but I would rather see him out of the main event picture.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh yeah...don't think I forgot about this


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Major lol at Truth's attempt to skin the cat.
> 
> Also wonder why they've taken Harris out of the storyline (assuming so since the punt puts people on the shelf).


I think its so corre and nexus have the same amount of members so they can have a proper feud. Would've preferred Mc Gillicuty though


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> Oh yeah...don't think I forgot about this


Teh zookepah cant' do anything!!


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Slimm Doc said:


> Why do they keep insisting on putting Jerry Lawler into matches? Fair enough have him finish the feud with Miz on Raw but not at a *PPV*.


*Pay*-Per-View. Are people really going to pay to see Jerry Lawler wrestling at a PPV? No.
Just retire him. He's in the HOF for goodness sake, why can't he just stick to commentating, if even that?


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

WWE wants to put The Rock as GM which is the reason they have held back from revealing who it is.

..


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

The RAW GM is...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Out of the whole 2 hours of Raw this week, the only thing i got was: *2-21-11*


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

We need nostalgic moments on raw; unless we get Scott Hall, Booker T, Kevin Nash, in atleast some non wrestling role WWE will stay the same..


----------



## BlockBTibz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmm i didnt know hersey bar was a racial slur... looks like we have right winged republicans as moderators...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BlockBTibz said:


> Hmmm i didnt know hersey bar was a racial slur... looks like we have right winged republicans as moderators...


*Damnit, I tried to be nice to you and you create this alternate account and come on here with this shit? 

Fine.*


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> How in the bluist of blue hells did that fool pull that off?!?!


The ancient hipster art of PARKOUR!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lawler for champion.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL at an old man getting a world title shot.

I thought this wasn't TNA.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL'd @ Punk's twitter. And I quote


> “@jgabe247: @CMPunk How is huskey harris will u replace him?”
> WYes, with this youngster I have my eye on. Calls himself "sting". We will have to work on that name.


----------



## Jason WWE (Feb 3, 2010)

Optikk said:


> LOL at an old man getting a world title shot.
> 
> I thought this wasn't TNA.


To me it is pathetic that WWE is stooping this low. Here they have all this young talent that they should be pushing and they pick LAWLER?! Granted it has guaranteed that Miz will main event Wrestlemania which I am happy about (even if Lawler wins at EC, Miz wins it back the next night on Raw) but this is terrible. Creative should all be fired and replaced.


----------



## Crayo (Sep 22, 2010)

Jason WWE said:


> To me it is pathetic that WWE is stooping this low. Here they have all this young talent that they should be pushing and they pick LAWLER?! Granted it has guaranteed that Miz will main event Wrestlemania which I am happy about (even if Lawler wins at EC, Miz wins it back the next night on Raw) but this is terrible. Creative should all be fired and replaced.


This.

What's wrong with Morrison or another rising star to take on Miz?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Crayo said:


> This.
> 
> What's wrong with Morrison or another rising star to take on Miz?


Morrison will benefit more flying like Superman in the Chamber than losing another match against Miz. This is just filler. What people really are about are the Elimination Chamber matches.


----------

